# viele DDs, weniger Heals, fast keine Tanks



## Gohaar (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

seit langem beobachte ich die Diskussionen in den Foren und auch in den Channels des Spiels. Tankmangel hier, Heilermangel da. Bilzzard versucht zwar mit "Neuerungen" mehr Tanks ans tanken zu bekommen, trotzdem ärgern sich nach wie vor viele Spieler über lange Wartezeiten. Ob zu recht oder unrecht lassen wir mal dahin gestellt. Was ich aber schlim finde, ist das mangelde Verständniss für die Situation, die man bei vielen Spielern erkennen kann und die sich dann natürlich in den Foren beschweren.

Fassen wir aber doch einmal ein paar Fakten zusammen um eventuell besser verstehen zu können:

WOW Instanzen und auch Raids bauen auf eine ganz klare Aufgabenteilung auf. Wir benötigen grundsätzlich einen Tank (in Raids natürlich mehr) und einen Heiler (in Raids natürlich auch mehr), sowie 3 DDs. Dieses Ungleichgewicht der Aufgabenverteilung zieht sich bis in die 25er Schlachtzüge. 

Ich habe also beim erstellen eines Chars, die Wahl, den Fokus auf eine spezielle Spezialisierung zu legen. Bei den Kriegern, Paladinen, Todesrittern und Druiden kann das auch die Tankspezialisierung sein. So levelt man dann bis auf die Höchststufe und dort angekommen, möchte man natürlich, so wie das in WOW mitlerweile standart ist, raiden. In einem Raid habe ich 2 Tankplätze, ca. 5 Healplätze und 18 DD Plätze. Schnell werden viele Spieler dann merken das sie den gestellten Aufgaben als Tank oder Heiler nicht gerecht werden können oder aber das sie aufgrund des Equipstandes garnicht erst als Raidtank oder Heiler mitgenommen werden. Oft bleibt dann nur ein DD Platz, sofern Gear und Skillung vorhanden sind.
Fakt ist, das ein Raid eher einen Mittelmäßigen DD mit nimmt, als einen Mittelmäßigen Tank.

Was ich damit ausdrücken möchte ist, das es auf Max. Level relativ schlecht ausschaut um einen Arbeitsplatz als Tank zu bekommen. Ein Grund mit, warum viele Spieler eher DD spielen, als Tank. Sie möchten nunmal gerne Raiden und dann natürlich einen Raidplatz bekommen. Die Changse einen solchen zu erhalten ist 9x höher als die eines Tanks. Allein aus diesen Überlegungen heraus kommt es schon zu einem Tankmangel. Auch andere Überlegungen treffen bei vielen Spielern zu. Warum sollte ich mit Dual Spec eine Hero tanken, wenn ich dann doch nur auf Tank Gear rollen darf. Da geh ich lieber als DD und warte die 30 Minuten, wärend ich meine Dailys mache.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, das es immer ein Ungelichgewicht gibt, weil das Spiel auf einem Ungleichgewicht aufgebaut wurde. (NEIN ich möchte nicht das sich das ändert).

Es kommen aber noch weitere Punkte hinzu, die viele Spieler eben nicht einen Tank spielen lassen oder einen Heiler. Es ist das mitlerweile Typische Verhalten vieler DD Spieler in den Instanzen. Ich selbst besitze einen Krieger Tank, einen Pala Tank und einen DK Tank, alle besitzen auch einen DD Spec. RND Instanzen besuche ich ausschließlich als DD, Gildenruns natürlich auch als Tank. Auch haben wir in der Gilde viele Spieler die irgendwann mal das Tanken begonnen haben, es dann aber schnell wieder liesen. Hier die Gründe die mich dazu bewegen nicht RNDs zu tanken und auch die Gründe von Gildenkollegen die nicht mehr Tanken wollten:

Schon beim Leveln beginnt das Drama, fast in jedem Dungeon auf jedem Level trifft man zu hauf auf DDs die instant auf alles ballern, casten und hauen was sich in den Weg stellt. Das ist zwar im low Level bereich noch nicht dramatisch, setzt aber dennoch den zukünftigen Tank, bereits enorm unter Streß, auch vergessen viele DDs, das Tanks vor allem am Anfang nur wenig Fähigkeiten besitzen, mit denen sie die Mops an sich binden können. Wer da als zukünftiger Tank, trotzdem weiter am Ball bleibt, verdient schon Respekt. Natürlich hebt sich nach einer graumen Zeit auch der "Anspruch" einer Instanz. In Nordend ballert der 69er Hunter nicht einfach 5x auf dem Boss, wärend dieser auf Ihn zurennt, um Ihn dann doch noch schnell zu legen. Zwar sind die fights nach wie vor nicht knackig und die meisten Gegner sterben auch hier im Sekundenbereich, trotzdem sollte man da bereits überlegt handeln als DD. Trotzdem interesiert das viele DDs überhaupt nicht. Schleißlich hat man bis Nordend als instant gekillt, egal ob mit oder ohne Tank, warum sollte man das Verhalten jetzt ändern. Besonders beim Trash fällt das dann wunderbar auf. Der Tank geht auf ne Mopgruppe los und es ist garantiert ein DD dabei der mit 100% Sicherheit, den Mop, der vom Tank am weitesten entfehrnt ist, angreift. Dieser Mop rennt natürlich am Tank vorbei und fängt dann an DDs oder Heiler zu kloppen. Sollte es dabei zu einem Wipe kommen, könnt Ihr Euch sicher sein, das der Tank garantiert einen drüber bekommt. Wer aber immer mal wieder dum angemacht wird, verliert irgendwann die Lust auf einen Job oder wird eventuell sogar entmutigt. Das zieht sich übrigens wie ein roter Faden durch alle Level bis hin in die Zul Instanzen. DDs die sich nen feuchten P...s dafür interesieren, ab wann man auf welchen Mop hauen soll. JA es gibt auch Tanks, die das alles ohne Probleme hin bekommen, wir reden aber nicht über die paar Tanks die wir haben und die tanken können, wir reden über einen Tankmangel und stellen uns die Frage warum das trotz netter Beutel die man als Belohnung erhalten kann, nicht besser wird. Viele Tanks verlieren schlicht auf dem Weg nach oben oder aber oben angekommen in den Instanzen, die Lust. Das selbe Problem haben im übrigen viele Heiler auch. Schaft es ein Full T11 Heal, womöglich den schlafenden DD der jede Pfütze mit nimmt die es gibt, am lebene zu halten, so schaffen das viele frische Heiler eben nicht. Der Dank dafür das man die Schlafmützen und Agroziegen nicht am leben hält ist oft ein Kick oder aber zumindest böses geflame.

Nichts desto trotz, gibt es aber auch viele Schnarchnasen, die meinen Tanken oder Heilen zu können und mit diesem unersschütterlichen Selbstvertrauen, ganze Gruppen auf eine harte Probe stellen  Die meisten möchte gern Tanks die in der Regel wirklich nichts können, erkennt man oft schon daran, das sie vom Instanzeingang bis zum ersten Boss nur am hüpfen sind. Ich weis nicht warum das so ist, aber achtet mal drauf 

Im übrigen haben wir bevor der Dungeonbrowser eingeführt wurde, oft noch viel länger auf einen Instanzbesuch gewartet. Auch wurden wir dort nicht hin teleportiert, sondern durften persönlich anreisen. Und noch weiter zurück (das werden viele von Euch nicht wissen) geb es sogar noch vor dem betreten einer Hero, die Aufgabe, bei der Entsprechenden Fraktion erstmal Ruf zu farmen um einen Schlüssel zu erhalten, der einen in die Instanz rein lies. DIESEN SCHLÜSSEL MUSTE JEDER DER 5 HELDEN HABEN!!! Auch muste man für den Besuch eines Raids eine Prequestreihe absolvieren um überhaupt rein gehen zu dürfen.

Was das angeht, haben wir es Heute natürlich leichter. Was sind da schon 40 Minuten Wartezeit, im Vergleich zum Ruffarmen und PREquest absolvieren. Trotzdem sollte jeder der genervt ist, das es so wenig Tanks gibt, nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen. Wir haben ja mehrere Möglichkeiten, das Problem selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.

Wir können unseren Dualspec nutzen um selbst zu tanken oder aber wir können uns ja mal selbst einen Tank oder Heiler auf max Level spielen. Schaut Euch einfach diesen Weg mal selbst an und fragt Euch am Ende was man besser machen kann. Natürlich gibt s auch viele die sagen, das sie keine Lust haben zu Tanken oder zu Heilen. Das aber sind genau die Spieler, die erst recht nicht das Recht haben sich über lange Wartezeit zu beschweren. 

Abschließend sei noch gesagt, das ich es persönlich als ziemlich Dum empfinde, das Blizzard den Zugang zu Instanzen über das Itemlevel eines Chars steuert und dabei auch die Taschen berücksichtigt. Viel frust würde man bereits wieder aus dem Spiel nehmen, wenn dieser Scan, sich auf das angelegte Gear beschränken würde. Auch sollte das Gear zur Skillung und Klasse passen. Nicht das irgendwann Krieger in ner 359er Stoffrobe in Sw rum stehen, damit der Scan die nötige Score Höhe erreicht. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Gruß von Misch an Eusch


----------



## Kersyl (4. September 2011)

Sehr gut durchdachte Aussage. 

Ich selber spiele Krieger tank und gehe auch random-inis als tank (Hauptsächlich wegen dem beutel in dem ein Mount sein kann ) und hab auch schon über den tank mangel nachgedacht, und das Problem mal anders angeschaut.

Im low-Level bereich wo viele ja dann mit dem tanken anfangen möchten sind tanks einfach unnütz, machen keinen schaden aber halten dafür vielleicht ein bisschen mehr aus. Wenn man da kein Pala ist, braucht man eigentlich nicht tanken, weil man alle anderen tanks nicht braucht weil diese keinen schaden machen und die bosse eh in ~ 15 sek. tod sind.

(Das sollte blizzard langsam mal fixen, die Inis sind freeloot und das nervt mich beim Leveln...vorallem auch das man durch jedes gebiet schon durch ist bevor man die hälfte der quests hat nur weil man in einer gilde ist...Und das PvP...Hachja, 1-hit hunter pvp ftw)

Ich habe mich mit meinem tapferen zwerg noch zu wotlk zeiten hochgelevelt da ging das noch so einigermaßen...Aber mit cata ist's einfach lächerlich. bis level 80/78 ist die lernkurve als tank soziemlich gleich 0, und wenn man dann in die cata inis und heros usw. kommt steht man vor einer ca. 20km großen wand.

Leute, die erstmal bis stufe 85 leveln möchten und sich erstmal ein wenig ausstatten wollen haben einfach plötzlich Anspruch in den Instanzen.


----------



## Alux (4. September 2011)

Ich kann nur zustimmen. Ich habe auch einen DK Tank aber RNDs tank ich nur mit Gildengruppen, weil mir einfach schon so viel begegnet ist, dass man einfach nicht mehr will. DDs die selbst nach der 5en Erklärung es noch immer falsch machen. Tanks mit dem größten Nichttankgear ( zum Beispiel ein DK Tank in DD Klamotten der gemeint hat Blutskill und ne Waffe mit Gargoyle reichen zum Tanken in Zul Aman) oder ,mein Favorit, die Super CCler. Entwedet CCn sie nichts trotz ANsage oder sie CCn nach ner Ansage aber dafür alle das gleiche Target.

Wie anders das noch früher war. Gohaar hats ja angespochen, als man erstal im 2en eine Gruppe suchen musste, anreisen, schauen hat jeder die Quests die er braucht. Als man noch Ruf brauchte für die Schlüssel um HC zu machen. Da wurde noch was verlangt.


----------



## Matchfighter (4. September 2011)

Also Defakto stimm ich mal zu, denn ich spiele bisher alle tankklassen und mir ist dabei wie du beschrieben fast immer aufgefallen, entweder kriegt man als neuer tank auf 85 einen runner weil das Equip nich ausreicht oder einem die mobs nur so flüchten aufgrund der dd´s. Aber vor allem stimm ich bei dem Thema verringerten Spaß am tanken zu, denn die Lust vergeht einem, wenn andauernd einem Sprüche an den Kopf geschmissen werden oder auch einfach nurn kick gemacht wird ohne viel Grund (kann nich tanken etc. ). Und dabei muss ich sagen wo ich noch nicht genau in die Klassen vertieft war und dann mal früher versucht hab zu tanken wars oft recht stressig.
Aber was mich immer wieder stört ist ja, dass wenn jmd unzufrieden mit einem ist ... warum um Himmelswillen kann man nicht einfach mal den Mund aufmachen und dem sagen wo die Fehler liegen. Weil Feige sagen du kanns nix und kick, das kann jeder. Aber einem mal helfen zu einem besseren Tank zu werden das können die Wenigsten, wobei es doch so einfach wäre.
Naja als Fazit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht oft imom tanke da ist mir selbst die Belohnung zu gering um den Stress bei meinen kleinen Tanks anzutun. Mit meinem gut equipten sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus und da bin ich auch nur 
froh dasser schon soweit ist.


----------



## Scyphus (4. September 2011)

zur aussage bezüglich tanks bringens im lowlvl bereich nicht. dem kann ich nur widersprechen!

Tanks machen im low lvl mehr dmg als so ziemlich jede dd geskillte klasse und das ist ein sehr gravierender dmg unterschied allein durch den "ae" den die meisten tankklassen von anfang an mitbringen.


Du als kriegertank müsstest das eig wissen.

und im highlvl bereich machen die tanks auch gut dmg wenn man weiß wie  selbst im raid schotten sich tanks nicht soooo arg von der masse ab wie "damals" 12-15k dps sind keine seltenheit


----------



## Gohaar (4. September 2011)

Scyphus schrieb:


> zur aussage bezüglich tanks bringens im lowlvl bereich nicht. dem kann ich nur widersprechen!
> 
> Tanks machen im low lvl mehr dmg als so ziemlich jede dd geskillte klasse und das ist ein sehr gravierender dmg unterschied allein durch den "ae" den die meisten tankklassen von anfang an mitbringen.
> 
> ...



und ich dachte wir diskutieren über die Ursachen von Tankmangel im Spiel........


----------



## Torode (4. September 2011)

Denke weniger, dass es daran liegt, dass mittelmäßige DDs eher genommen werden als mittelmäßige Tanks. Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich das sogar für ein dummes Gerücht, der Druck bei Random-Raids liegt klar bei den DDs weniger bei den Tanks, ich habe selbst zum Beispiel keinerlei Probleme bei nem schlechter ausgerüsteten Tank einen Slot zu finden. Zudem sind die meisten Bosse für Tanks recht anspruchslos muss ich sagen.

Der Hauptgrund, warum es in dem Dungeonsuchtool keine Tanks gibt, ist der, dass der Tank eben Verantwortung übernehmen muss, damit die Gruppe durchkommt und wie man weiß, wollen viele keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Das ist in der Wirtschaft so (siehe gut bezahlte Stellen, wo Führungsqualitäten wichtig sind) wie auch in WoW (siehe Einführung des Dungeonbeutels der auf Tanks und seltener auf Heals abfällt). 
Die Verantwortung lastet zwar im Raid auch auf den Tanks, dort ist es aber in der Regel eher so, dass die Verantwortung mehr auf die Gruppe verteilt wird und nicht nur auf den Tanks liegt, sondern auch an den Heals und DDs mit ihren bestimmten Rollen.
Und wer sich in den zusammengewürfelten Instanzen flamen lässt, dass er die von DDs gepullten Mobs nicht tankt, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen. Meist hilft da der Spruch "Ich bin Tank und warte paar Sekunden auf den Invite und Du?", drückt den Spruch den DDs zu und mal sehen wie die reagieren. Ansonsten hilft sterben lassen auch ganz gut habe ich gehört.

Nur eine Sache versteh ich nicht: Wieso seht ihr das nicht einfach als eine Herausforderung und tankt halt die Mobs? Ich machs meistens mit und es ist eben auch ein bisschen lustiger als da stumpf alles nach Plan runterzuspielen.


----------



## wolfracht (4. September 2011)

Hm also so ganz versteh ich dein Text nicht, ich hab 2 Tanks mit denen ich jede Woche ans punktecap geh,durch Zul inis. aber irgendwie kommen mir seit wotlk keine dieser pullfreudigen dds mehr unter, hab ich schon ewig nichtmehr gesehen..

mal nebenbei, man macht inzwischen so viel aggro, dass man als tank selber schuld ist, wenn man nicht die aggro von jedem mob hält.


----------



## Gohaar (4. September 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Hm also so ganz versteh ich dein Text nicht, ich hab 2 Tanks mit denen ich jede Woche ans punktecap geh,durch Zul inis. aber irgendwie kommen mir seit wotlk keine dieser pullfreudigen dds mehr unter, hab ich schon ewig nichtmehr gesehen..
> 
> mal nebenbei, man macht inzwischen so viel aggro, dass man als tank selber schuld ist, wenn man nicht die aggro von jedem mob hält.



Interesiert auch keinen, ob du zu den Tanks gehörst, die es können und machen, hier gehts darum zu verstehen warum es zu wenig Tanks gibt. Ist es den wirklich so schwer, mal einen Beitrag zu lesen und Ihn dann nicht auf sich selbst umzumüntzen und dann zu schreiben.....bä bä bä stimmt alles nicht!?

Fakt ist: Ungleichgewicht der Aufgabenverteilung (1 Tank, 1 heal, 3 dds oder 2 Tanks, 5 heals und 18 DDs) deswegen auch Wartezeiten.
Fakt ist: Es fällt schwer sich als Tank durchzusetzen und zu behaupten wenn man NICHT ein Pro ist.
Fakt ist: Die größte Verantwortung leigt weder bei den Tanks noch bei den Heilern, sondern bei jedem Spieler in einer Instanz oder in einem Raid. DDs haben die Aufgabe neben Schaden zu verursachen, keine AGRO zu ziehen und vor allem AOE Effekten aus zu weichen.


----------



## wolfracht (4. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Interesiert auch keinen, ob du zu den Tanks gehörst, die es können und machen, hier gehts darum zu verstehen warum es zu wenig Tanks gibt. Ist es den wirklich so schwer, mal einen Beitrag zu lesen und Ihn dann nicht auf sich selbst umzumüntzen und dann zu schreiben.....bä bä bä stimmt alles nicht!?



Es ist ja zum glück auch nicht so, dass sich der größte Absatz deines Textes darum dreht, worauf ich geantwortet habe...


----------



## Torode (4. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Ungleichgewicht der Aufgabenverteilung (1 Tank, 1 heal, 3 dds oder 2 Tanks, 5 heals und 18 DDs) deswegen auch Wartezeiten.
> Fakt ist: Es fällt schwer sich als Tank durchzusetzen und zu behaupten wenn man NICHT ein Pro ist.
> Fakt ist: Die größte Verantwortung leigt weder bei den Tanks noch bei den Heilern, sondern bei jedem Spieler in einer Instanz oder in einem Raid. DDs haben die Aufgabe neben Schaden zu verursachen, keine AGRO zu ziehen und vor allem AOE Effekten aus zu weichen.



Blödsinn. 
Zu 1: Der Rechnung nach gibt es auf eine Instanz 3 DDs, also dementsprechend sollte es für optimale Voraussetzungen eine dreifache Besetzung gegenüber Tanks und Heals in der Warteschlange geben. Dadurch würden eben keine Wartezeiten entstehen. Die Realität sieht anders aus, scheinbar kommen auf einen Tank rund 200 DDs, anders ist die Wartezeit nicht zu erklären, da ich als Tank nur Sekunden warte. Da dieses Verhältnis entgegen deiner Aussagen stark überdimensioniert ist, kann deine Aussage offensichtlich nicht stimmen.
Zu 2: Blödsinn ². Nutz meine Tipps im Dungeontool, wenn dir einer krummkommt, und mal sehen wer sich eher durchsetzen kann. Ein Pro sein muss in den Instanzen keiner sein und im Raid auch nicht.
Zu 3: Welche Verantwortung in einer Instanz liegt bei den DDs? Bei kaum einem Instanzenboss sind DDs technisch relevant, ich bekomme ZA oder ZG mit einem guten Tank und Heal auch größtenteils allein durch, bei Raids ist das aufgrund von Enrages und spezieller Bossmechaniken bissl anders. Und Aggro ziehen sollte seit dem Hotfix auch passe sein, wenn nicht darf der Tank sich fragen, was er falsch macht, nicht die DDs.


----------



## Vyren (4. September 2011)

Es stimmt es gibt zu wenige *Tanks / Healer* aber das hat auch seine Gründe...

- Wenn ein *DD* ((aus versehen) was wohl nicht immer der Fall ist) pullt und der *Tank* nicht rechtzeitig reagiert / alles zusammen pullt oder die *DD's* wie bekloppt draufklopfen das man keine Aggro aufbauen kann und die Grp *WIPED*, dann ist *NATÜRLICH *nicht der *Tank* Schuld, deswegen kommt der Gedanke
_Ich kann nicht schnell genug Aggro aufbauen und lasse es lieber... da ich nur angemeckert werde usw._

Ich selbst spiele *Tank* und habe noch bevor Firelands raus kam gesehen das die iLvl schon ein höheres Pensum für Tanks gebraucht haben, man musste zum Teil schon iLvl 355 haben um überhaupt (!) in BF tanken zu dürfen.

Beim *Healer* ist es in etwa der selbe Grund...

- *Tank *pullt eine Grp zu viel, *DD* prügelt die andere Trash-Grp als der *Tank*
*DD1* Aggro Healer muss nun aufpassen das der *Tank* und der *DD1* nicht abnippeln
*DD2* hat Aggro weil er auch ein anderes Target annuked als *DD1*
*
*
*WIPE*

*Healer *ist schuld wird umgeflamed und anschließend gekickt

Daraus folgt der Gedanke...
_Ich kann nicht schnell / gut genug Heal verteilen bzw die Grp im Auge behalten das keiner verreckt und lasse es lieber._
_
_
Das selbe ist auch mir mit meinem Schurken mal passiert, iLvl 347 rein in ne Zul'Ini Drachenfalkenboss keiner nuked die Adds außer mir Wipe, ein Blick auf die DpS, votekick für mich weil meine DpS gesunken ist weil ich als einziger (!) die Vieher genuked habe... nen Kollegen angeschrieben der meinte ein *Healer* musste das schaffen das dmg der Vieher wegzuhealen...


Fazit: Es werden viel zu große Aufgaben an die *Tanks / Healer* gestellt... Teamwork ist kaum noch drin außer mal nicht zu pullen oder den gemarkten Mob zuerst zu klatschen... fasst euch an die eigene Nase ihr macht nur dmg und wollten nur den Größten im Recount haben... sonst nichts

*Tanks / Healer* müssen eure Är**** betreuen damit ihr nicht abnippelt und euch der Mob nicht in die Eier tritt und ihr dann am Boden liegt...

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Aus diesen Gründen ensteht der Tank- / Healermangel und daraus die hohe Wartezeit ø 40Mins.


----------



## Gohaar (4. September 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> Zu 1: Der Rechnung nach gibt es auf eine Instanz 3 DDs, also dementsprechend sollte es für optimale Voraussetzungen eine dreifache Besetzung gegenüber Tanks und Heals in der Warteschlange geben. Dadurch würden eben keine Wartezeiten entstehen. Die Realität sieht anders aus, scheinbar kommen auf einen Tank rund 200 DDs, anders ist die Wartezeit nicht zu erklären, da ich als Tank nur Sekunden warte. Da dieses Verhältnis entgegen deiner Aussagen stark überdimensioniert ist, kann deine Aussage offensichtlich nicht stimmen.
> Zu 2: Blödsinn ². Nutz meine Tipps im Dungeontool, wenn dir einer krummkommt, und mal sehen wer sich eher durchsetzen kann. Ein Pro sein muss in den Instanzen keiner sein und im Raid auch nicht.
> Zu 3: Welche Verantwortung in einer Instanz liegt bei den DDs? Bei kaum einem Instanzenboss sind DDs technisch relevant, ich bekomme ZA oder ZG mit einem guten Tank und Heal auch größtenteils allein durch, bei Raids ist das aufgrund von Enrages und spezieller Bossmechaniken bissl anders. Und Aggro ziehen sollte seit dem Hotfix auch passe sein, wenn nicht darf der Tank sich fragen, was er falsch macht, nicht die DDs.



um nochmal auf die Diskussion zurück zu kommen....darum gibt es Tankmangel, bzw das spielt mit einen Grund. (siehe Eingangspost). Es geht also nicht darum was man macht als Tank usw.... Versucht doch einfach mal, einmal beim Thema zu bleiben, ist das den wirklich so schwer? Ob Du alleine mit einem Heiler ne Instanz clearst, spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle und löst auch nicht die Probleme der Spieler die gefühlt "ewig" auf ne Gruppe warten oder?

und wenn wir bei der Verantwortung einzelner bleiben, dann sollten wir auch Sachlich bleiben. Ja sicherlich kannst Du zu zweit (Tank, Heiler) ne Zul bewältigen. Fakt ist aber auch, das jeder entsprechend seiner Aufgabe, Verantwortung hat. AUCH DER DD. Nur weil er den Job hat, schaden zu verursachen, hat er sicherlich nicht das Recht wegen Bewegungsmüdigkeit, die Aufmerksamkeit des Heilers auf sich zu lenken. DAS IST VERANTWORTUNG!!! Wenn aber wegen solcher Nappels, dem neuen Heiler die Leute sterben, entmutigt das, selbiges gilt für Tanks, die stark gestresst permanent die Mops unter kontrolle bringen müssen, die übereifrige DDs dazu gebracht haben, enrage in der Gruppe zu laufen.

NOCHMALS: Es geht schlicht darum, zu verstehen, warum viele Tanks nicht RND Tanken und warum viele Spieler die Lust auf dem Weg in den Kontent, am tanken verlieren. Es geht NICHT um Agro Probleme oder IMBA Spieler die alleine oder zu zweit irgendwas clearen. Lediglich die mir bekannten Ursachen zu dem Thema aus eigener Erfahrung oder Gesprächen mit anderen Spielern haben mich veranlasst zu versuchen, dem einen oder anderen zu erklären, was auch Ursachen für dieses Problem ist.


----------



## Schnulfi (4. September 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich selbst spiele 3 Tankklassen und unterstütze auch meine Raidgruppe in dieser Funktion. Ich gehe jedoch in keine Instanzen mehr als Tank, selbst wenn meine Twinks noch Punkte bräuchten und der "tolle" Beutel wartet. 

Nach meiner Auffassung des Spiels sollte man gerade als Tank in der Lage sein, seine Gruppe im Blick zu haben und ihre Fähigkeiten einschätzen zu können, immerhin eröffnet im Normalfall der Tank die Kämpfe und gibt somit das Tempo und den Umfang der Herausforderung vor. Sollen CCs gesetzt werden, kann ich mehr pullen, sollte ein kleines Manapäuschen eingelegt werden etc. pp.

In den bisherigen Rnd-Grp, die ich angetroffen habe, haben sich derartige Abgründe aufgetan, dass ich mir das einfach nicht mehr antun möchte: Die Ziele werden markiert, ein DD ignoriert das Fokustarget und geht einfach stumpf auf das, welches als Sheep gekennzeichnet wurde... bei der nächsten Grp wieder die Marks gesetzt, nochmal freundlich darauf hingewiesen, was die Marks bedeuten und man die CCs doch bitte in Ruhe lassen möchte, bis die anderen down sind... noch vor dem Pull "rofl, lol, Kack-b00n, gogogo" (wir kennen derart flapsige und nicht passende Online-Kommentare) und der DD pullt. Einmal passiert? Mitnichten! Anderes Beispiel: Heal ist oom, natürlich warte ich bei ihm, immerhin: was würde ich ohne meinen Lebensretter im Rücken machen? DDs rennen vor, pullen einfach, getreu dem Motto, rennen wir, rennen alle, es gibt ja nichts zu beachten... Pull und down... an sich kein Problem, Heal und ich leben ja noch, aber die Kommentare, die man sich dann anhören kann, gehen zu oft unter die Gürtellinie... Meines Erachtens könnte man derartiges asoziales Verhalten durch ein lässige Ausschlusswahl regeln, wer sich nicht benimmt, darf das ja gerne zu spüren bekommen... Ausschlusswahl abgelehnt, mit dem Kommentar "bleib doch mal locker"... ja, natürlich bleibe ich locker, wenn ich mir gerade anhören konnte, woher meine Mutter komme und was so sie mit anderen Sexualpartnern anstellen würde...

Soweit nur ein kleiner Überblick der Geschehnisse, die mich dazu bewegt haben, nicht mehr als Tank in Inis zu gehen. Als Heiler jedoch gehe ich noch ab und an, jedoch nur zu Übungszwecken, je mehr falsch gepullt wurde, je mehr DD Aggro haben, umso besser... Heilskill verbessern! Leider gibt es zumindest für den Raidcontent zu wenige Heal, da ist es ja nicht schlecht, wenn man das ein wenig kann, um evtl. mal aushelfen zu können. Auch als Heiler bekomme ich diese Abgründe noch mit, jedoch kann ich da ganz gemütlich dem Tank hinterher wackeln, das einzige, was ich da mache: auf eingehenden Schaden reagieren, ist jmd nicht in Range, weil er vorgerannt ist oder so, mir egal, ich bleibe beim Tank. Wieso so wenige Spieler noch Heilen möchten ist mir durch meine Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich auch klar geworden... nicht nur, dass man weiterhin (un)lustige Chatnachrichten verfolgen darf, es ist schon echt putzig anzusehen, wie Tanks Heiler missachten können... erst vor drei Tagen gehabt: echt mau equippter Tank, massiver Pull, ich nahm aber an, beabsichtigt, so wie der Tank da beherzt reinsprang... irgendwie hatten alle Aggro, dmg war mies usw... ich stand nach der Trahsgrp bei etwas über 20k hps (ja, ich brauche immer Zahlen ingame)... und nein, mein Heal-Gear ist nicht auf FL-HC-Niveau... sprich ich war oom, alle cds waren draussen, aber hey, mir ist keiner abgenippelt... ich kurz in den Chat "sek, Mana"... Zack, da war der nächste Pull... wie gesagt, als Heal tue ich mir das persönlich gerne an, aber ich verstehe jeden, der sagt, er möchte in Inis keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen und geht deswegen nicht als Heal mit. Es war früher schon ein trauriges Zeichen, wenn ich als Tank in Inis ging und von den Heilern angeschrieben wurde, wie in etwa: "Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Tank, vielen Dank... würdest Du vllt. noch eine mit mir gehen?" 

Meine Schlussfolgerung: die Gesellschaft verrottet, der Respekt gegenüber anderen ging mit den Jahren immer steiler bergab, ohne dass man dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen wird, schlechtes Benehmen ist mehr oder weniger salonfähig. Das spiegelt sich natürlich auch in der WoW-Community wieder. Bei einigen Spielfunktionen wird man mit den unterschiedlichen Charakterzügen der Spieler zwangsweise konfrontiert, obwohl man das meist gar nicht möchte. Als DD scheinen viele nicht das Gefühl zu haben, sie müssen in irgendeiner Art und Weise für den Rest der Gruppe mitdenken, sprich das DD-Dasein gestaltet sich als relativ einfach... hauptsache imba draufrotzen, je mehr aua, umso besser kann ich mich profilieren... kurzum und salopp formuliert: warum soll ich mir diesen Bockmist als Tank oder Heiler überhaupt noch antun?


----------



## shockwave-raider (4. September 2011)

Derzeit spiel ich einen weiteren Char hoch. Einen Krieger. Bisher habe ich 90% der Spielzeit als Tank gespielt. 

Aber es wird mir immer mehr zu wieder. Erst gestern der letzte Vorfall der Ticketwürdig war. Ein DK-DD in der Gruppe würfelt auf jedes droppende teil das in Irgendeiner Art Stärke oder Ausdauer drauf hatte Bedarf. Durch das tolle Würfelsystem gewinnt eben der der die höhere Zahl hat. Was soll ich sagen. Der Ring der mir 25 Ausdauer und 18 Stärke mehr gebracht hätten als das Pre-BC Teil welches ich mit Lvl 68 noch trage gehört eben nicht mir. Andere Teile ebenso... Naja kurze Ansage: "hey DK tankst du in der Ini oder ich?" - Kurze Pause - Unverständniss... "Nur weil ich einmal nen Mob pulle!" kommt als Antwort... OK der hats net verstanden. Also "Na dann viel Spass, dann mach ich jetzt DD du darfst pullen!" - Heal regt sich auf und pullt die nächsten 2 Mob-Gruppen auf einmal. Ich steh Seelenruhig in der Ecke und warte ab was dieser DK macht. Da zieht kein DK Aggro von nem Mob, und Schwups liegt der Heal, dann der DK... Ich erbarme mich und tank die zwei Gruppen doch noch. naja ohne Heal ist sowas doof, aber naja geht fast gut. 2 Mobs stehen noch - dafür liegt die Gruppe. Heal regt sich tierisch auf wird beleidigend und kassiert sein Ticket für nen astreinen "Hu***sohn". und schon ist er aus der Gruppe raus. Freiwillig... Ticket hat 2 Stunden gedauert, aber ich denke er hat bekommen was er verdient hat. 
Der DK immer noch in der Gruppe. "Was los DK, wolltest du net tanken?" - Keine Antwort, wahrscheinlich die Leitung etwas laggy - "Hallo noch da? Wolltest du net grad groß Tank machen wenn du auf Def-Eq würfelst" Der Dk meldet sich noch immer nicht wirklich zu Wort. Dann steht im Gruppenchat etwas fast nicht zu verstehendes, in dem er mich irgendwie doof von der Seite anmacht... naja Auschlußwahl - Grund: Hats nicht anders verdient - jetzt sind Heal und DD vakant, was solls kurz wieder im SNGChannel angemeldet und binnen 30 Sek die fehlenden Spieler aufgefüllt. 

seit dem gibts nen Makro vor dem ersten Pull:

"Hallo ich bin euer Tank! Wenn einer pullt dann ich. Sollte ein Ziel markiert sein, so bitte dieses bevorzugt behandeln. Jeder sollte so ehrlich sein und sich überlegen ob ein anderer das gedroppte villeicht Sinnvoller verwenden kann. Wer Spec-fremd würfelt ohne vorher zu fragen fliegt. Wmes net passt. Byebye in 30 Min habt ihr die nächste Chance auf ne Ini."

Passt net ganz in ein Makro, aber hilft Wunder...


----------



## Torode (4. September 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund, warum es in dem Dungeonsuchtool keine Tanks gibt, ist der, dass der Tank eben Verantwortung übernehmen muss, damit die Gruppe durchkommt und wie man weiß, wollen viele keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Das ist in der Wirtschaft so (siehe gut bezahlte Stellen, wo Führungsqualitäten wichtig sind) wie auch in WoW (siehe Einführung des Dungeonbeutels der auf Tanks und seltener auf Heals abfällt).
> Die Verantwortung lastet zwar im Raid auch auf den Tanks, dort ist es aber in der Regel eher so, dass die Verantwortung mehr auf die Gruppe verteilt wird und nicht nur auf den Tanks liegt, sondern auch an den Heals und DDs mit ihren bestimmten Rollen.




Das mit dem Post Vyren stellt den Grund dar. Verantwortung übernehmen ist eine scheiß Sache und unbeliebt.


----------



## Eloquia (4. September 2011)

Nur zwei Worte:

Flexibilität + niemand wird gezwungen Tank zu spielen


als guter Tank zählt man in RND Innis, wenn man schnell ist...langsamere Spieler sollten lieber nicht in RND-Innis tanken


----------



## Schnulfi (4. September 2011)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Nur zwei Worte:
> 
> Flexibilität + niemand wird gezwungen Tank zu spielen
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der Heiler auch hinterherkommen sollte?!? Warum macht Geschwindigkeit einen Tank gut? So ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## Gohaar (4. September 2011)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Nur zwei Worte:
> 
> Flexibilität + niemand wird gezwungen Tank zu spielen
> 
> ...



hmmm und wieder muss ich sagen, das die Antwort nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Spieler beschweren sich über Tankmangel. Ich habe versucht ein Paar Punkte dieser Problematik darzustellen. Mein Ziel: Das man ggf mal wieder den Kopf (vor allem als DD) einschaltet, bevor man weiter in Blizz oder anderen Foren über einen Tankmangel Beschwerde einreicht.


----------



## wolfracht (4. September 2011)

@ Schockwave-raider: genau du bist einer dieser tanks, die meinen sie seien gott und könnten sich alles erlauben, obwohl sie im endeffekt nix aufm kasten haben.

wenn ich solche tanks manchmal würd ich meinen am liebsten nichtmehr spielen, weil die meisten so unglaublich arrogant sind.


----------



## Vanitra (4. September 2011)

Zusätzliche Belohnungen für Tanks sind die eine Sache, aber dadurch wird die Wartezeit der DDs nur solang verkürzt bis der Tank für die Woche sein Punktecap hat.

Eine Möglichkeit die Überzahl der DDs und die Wartezeiten abzuschwächen wäre doch die Gruppen für Dungeons auf 6 Spieler zu erweitern. Natürlich müsste man vllt. die Dungeons so anpassen das da pro Mobgruppe 1-2 Mobs mehr stehen, diese aber im Dmg etwas abschwächen so daß der Tank die Gruppe überlebt und er Heiler nicht oom geht, aber andere Games zeigen doch auch das es auch mit 6 Spielern in Gruppen geht und das dadurch die Überzahl der DDs nicht so groß ist. An den Raidgrößen muss ja nichtmal was geändert werden. Das wäre doch eine Idee über die man für das nächste Addon nachdenken könnte.


----------



## shockwave-raider (4. September 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> @ Schockwave-raider: genau du bist einer dieser tanks, die meinen sie seien gott und könnten sich alles erlauben, obwohl sie im endeffekt nix aufm kasten haben.
> 
> wenn ich solche tanks manchmal würd ich meinen am liebsten nichtmehr spielen, weil die meisten so unglaublich arrogant sind.



Und genau du bist einer dieser DDs die nicht wissen was CC ist, die Manapausen für Healer auf morgens halb zehn in Deutschland legen wollen, und denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann...

Zudem Arroganz ist was herrliches! Sollteste mal in ner Gruppe mit mir sein, dann leave halt... Is mir absolut egal. DDs gibts genug die drauf warten mitzukommen. 

Außerdem denke ich nicht das ich Gott bin! ICH WEIß ES!

Seit BC spiel ich Tanks. Hab jetzt Jede Klasse als Tank gespielt, und ich Maße mir an zu behaupten das ich weiß was ich wann tue, und das ich mir bevor ich Willenlos pulle überlege ob und was dort evtl. zu CCn ist. 

Nur wenn Spieler es nicht für nötig halten sich an kleine Vorgaben zu halten, und da gehört Bedrohungsmanagement und Crowd-Control einfach mal dazu, dann kann man Ihnen einfach nicht helfen. Solche Spieler müssen lernen das eben nicht immer so geht wie man sie es gerne hätte. 

Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern in denen 40 Mann sich zusammengeschlossen haben und über Abende hinweg in Raids versucht haben Bosse zu legen. Wenn dort etwas nicht geklappt hat ist man schneller aus dem Raid raus gewesen als man schauen konnte. Es gab Zeiten in denn ein DD der Aggro hatte nur sehr schwer durch Heiler am Leben gehalten werden konnten. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern in denen Kara, Maggi und Gruul Raids waren in denen Spieler Aufgaben zugeteilt bekommen haben, und entsprechend Elementare und Dämonen gebannt wurden. Tanks nicht einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand in Gruppen gerannt sind und dem Heal der seit drei Mob-Gruppen nach Mana schreit dann als miesen und schlechten Heiler beschimpfen. Aber all das ist derzeit die Arroganz der Spieler denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann. Die Spieler die sich auf Kosten anderer bereichern. Die Spieler die CC-Fähigkeiten noch net mal in Ihre Funktionsleisten gezogen haben. Denen man ein Ziel als Fokusziel zuweist, und dann fragen "Hä... was soll ich machen?" Spieler die die Funktion "/Fokus" net kennen um dort ein zu CCndes Ziel zu beobachten und bei Bedarf erneut zu CCn. Aber hey was solls... 

Ich bin ein Tank! Ich halte mein Schild und meine Rüstung für DDs wie euch hin! Also wieso bitteschön darf ich nicht arrogant sein?

In diesem Sinne!

Schild voran!


----------



## BoP78 (4. September 2011)

Ja shockwave-raider du bist ein Gott... in deiner eigenen, kleinen, armen Welt.

An sich sollte man bei deinem Post denken "Don´t feed the troll" aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl dass du wirklich ernst meinst was du da verzapfst - sehr, sehr armselig...

Achja - sollte ich mal mir dir in ner Grp sein - erinner mich dran dass ich dir was wegwürfle - würd mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Vyren (4. September 2011)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Zusätzliche Belohnungen für Tanks sind die eine Sache, aber dadurch wird die Wartezeit der DDs nur solang verkürzt bis der Tank für die Woche sein Punktecap hat.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit die Überzahl der DDs und die Wartezeiten abzuschwächen wäre doch die Gruppen für Dungeons auf 6 Spieler zu erweitern. Natürlich müsste man vllt. die Dungeons so anpassen das da pro Mobgruppe 1-2 Mobs mehr stehen, diese aber im Dmg etwas abschwächen so daß der Tank die Gruppe überlebt und er Heiler nicht oom geht, aber andere Games zeigen doch auch das es auch mit 6 Spielern in Gruppen geht und das dadurch die Überzahl der DDs nicht so groß ist. An den Raidgrößen muss ja nichtmal was geändert werden. Das wäre doch eine Idee über die man für das nächste Addon nachdenken könnte.



Keine gute Idee, die DD's würden sich um den Loot klopfen, es würden noch mehr pullen noch mehr Beleidigungen fliegen und noch weniger CC verteilt werden...


----------



## J_0_T (4. September 2011)

Mir ist eigendlich schon klar warum es so wenige Tanks/Heiler gibt dir rnd und so ihre arbeit machen.

Das was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe in diesem Thread ist eigendlich ein erbärmliches zeugniss dafür warum es solch ein problem gibt... aber solange man den fehler nicht bei sich suchen muss und andere leichter zu beschuldigen sind werden gerne solche threads aufgemacht und gejammert...


----------



## Vanitra (4. September 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, die DD's würden sich um den Loot klopfen, es würden noch mehr pullen noch mehr Beleidigungen fliegen und noch weniger CC verteilt werden...


Unsinn, wer kloppt sich denn noch um den Loot? Höchstens als neu 85er braucht man was, aber selbst in ZG und ZA wird mittlerweile meistens alles entzaubert weil den Kram keiner mehr will.

Der Tank pullt und fertig, sehe da kein Problem ob es nun 5 oder 6 Spieler sind. Wenn du einen DD dabei hast der unbedingt pullen will, dann wird der auch ne 3er Gruppe nerven. Hat überhaupt nichts mit der Anzahl der Spieler zu tun.

Um so mehr Spieler anwesend und um so mehr Mobs in den Gruppen um so mehr CC muss gesetzt werden. Die Auswahl der CC fähigen Spieler ist doch groß genug um die alle sinnvoll einzusetzen. Das momentan wenig CC verteilt wird liegt einfach daran das man zwar nicht als neuer 85er Tank aber später dann einfach overgeared ist und problemlos jede Gruppe tanken kann ohne CC setzen zu müssen. Da fehlen einfach so lustige Sachen wie die Untoten Skettis aus den Sethekkhallen die dann einfach mal 1-2 Spieler übernehmen. Sowas zwingt dann doch CC zu setzen. In ZA haben sie ja den Ansatz gezeigt mit den Flammenwirkern und den beiden Bestienbändigern, dafür haben sie aber die Axtwerfer aus ZG entfernt. Die haben damals gewirbelt und einen damit dauernd sogar auf Range stehend mit ihrer Axt gestunt und unterbrochen. Aber in den restlichen Instanzen fehlt sowas einfach, was dazuführt das man mittlerweile fast komplett durchläuft und durchbombt.



BoP78 schrieb:


> Ja shockwave-raider du bist ein Gott... in deiner eigenen, kleinen, armen Welt.


Erzähl doch nicht solchen Quatsch. Er hat das genau so beschrieben wie ich es selbst mit meinem Tank oft erlebe. DDs die den Totenkopf ignorieren und auf irgendwas holzen, nur nicht auf das Firsttarget. DDs die vorlaufen und sinnfrei pullen müssen. DDs die bei gemarktem CC keine Reaktion zeigen. DDs die es nicht schaffen das Ziel im CC zu beobachten und nachzusetzen. Bei Mobgruppen ist das ja meistens Wurst aber wenn Adds bei Bossen ins CC müssen und dann die DDs 0 Reaktion zeigen ist der Spass vorbei. Oder die lieben Magier die es nicht schaffen den Flammenwirkern den Speedbuff runterzunehmen. Bei einem wird das einfach weggeheilt aber bei 2 Flammenwirkern fällt man schon fast um. Oder die Kristalle bei Corborus werden einfach nicht gebombt und dann gemeint man solle sie doch tanken ... blub ... Was? Springen bei den Steinriesen wenn die Beben casten? Wieso Paralyse decursen oder nen Dot auf den Boss setzen bei Ozruk? Wieso die Adds bei Kommandant Grüntal killen? Was? Pistolensperrfeuer? Ich bleib stehen.

Die Liste an Problemen und Unverständniss der Instanzen kann man endlos lang weiterführen. Oft sind es nichtmal neue Spieler, denn die interessieren sich noch für die Inis und wollen nicht aus der Gruppe fliegen. Meistens sind solche Nasen welche die ihren X-ten Char hochleveln und dann meinen sie wüssten und könnten alles. Und genau diese failen dann wenn es darum geht was zum Gruppenerfolg beizutragen.

Normal müsste man in jeder 2. Ini 1-2 DDs rausvoten. Aber mit der Zeit stumpft man ab und am Ende bleibt der ganze Käse am Heiler hängen.


----------



## kaerlon (5. September 2011)

Seit mein DK auf Level 75 ist, tanke ich auch mit dem.
Jetzt bin ich 85 und es nimmt mit dem Spaß ab, vorallem in heroischen Inis.
Wenn man einmal wipped ist man sofort der superschlechte Obertrottel der überhaupt nichts kann... 

Das Problem ist, wenn ein DD nen Fehler macht (dem jeden passieren kann) und stirbt, ist es nicht weiter tragisch, wenn aber der Tank stirbt und daraufhin die Gruppe wiped, verlassen zu fast 90% aller Runden mindestens 2 Spieler die Gruppe oder man wird sinnloserweise zugeflamet (hm diese Diskussionen mag ich manchmal sogar )
Und wenn ich sowas schon sehe, dass man dann wieder warten muss weil irgendwelche ****** ***** **** *** scheiß Blagen die Grp leaven hab ich auch schon keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen ... 
Bald gehe ich raiden, was passiert wenn ich da ausvesehen einen Fehler mache? Werde ich gekickt und kann zu sehen was ich mache oder was? ...


----------



## shockwave-raider (5. September 2011)

Gelöscht weils so Leute doch nicht wert sind!


----------



## kaerlon (5. September 2011)

shockwave-raider schrieb:


> Gelöscht weils so Leute doch nicht wert sind!



Lösch deinen Account...


----------



## Sakthena (5. September 2011)

Ich denke der Mangel an Tanks liegt auch an dem Gefühl verantwortlich zu sein. Ständig bist du auf der Hut wo 'ne Pat kommt, wann du welche Bossfähigkeit beachten und vermeiden musst und so weiter und so fort. Heiler hat es etwas leichter, heilen so wenig wie möglich und soviel wie nötig. Ordentlich heals drücken wenn's mal brenzlig wird, aber wenn es schief geht sind die anderen falsch gestanden oder der Tank hat was vermasselt. Als DD ist dir das scheiß egal wann der Tank spotten muss, wann da wo 'ne Pat kommt oder wieviel Schaden auf den Tank kommt. Raufholzen was geht, meckern wenn die Aggro spazieren geht und nicht im Feuer stehen - fertig. Der Loot ist für alle gleich, aber wer hat es schwerer daran zu kommen? Wieviel Tank Items dropen und wieviele DD/Heal Sachen? Denke mal darauf läuft's auch hinaus.


----------



## Rodulf (5. September 2011)

die liste der DD-Fails ist unendlich lang ...

es gibt einfach zu viele Spieler die zwar meinen ihre Klasse zu beherschen aber scheinbar nicht weiter als 1m Feldweg denken können, gerade auslaufende CCs sind ein Paradebeispiel was ich irgendwie immer nicht peile ist, warum DDs prinzipiell immer zuerst auf den Mob hauen der am größten ist?
das scheint Blizzard irgendwie zu wissen denn die gefährlichen sind in der Regel immer die kleineren Mobs ...

witzig ist aber auch, daß Spieler die von vorn herein sagen, daß sie neu in der Instanz sind sofort gevoted werden oder wenn man was erklärt instant der GO GO Ruf kommt, da könnte ich immer platzen und solche Ignoranten bekommen erstrecht keinen Kick das wäre ja noch ein Zugeständnis ... es traut sich mittlerweils keiner mehr was zu sagen weil man sofort angst haben muss gekickt zu weden ... nicht bei mir ... selbst auf nachfrage ob jemand etwas nicht kennt bekommt man keine Antworten obwohl das offensichtlich ist ... will man jemand nen Tip geben bspw. nem Pala, das der die Bärenreiter bei 40% Hp (sinds glaub ich, 400k HP) stunen soll damit die Reittiere nicht kommen bekommt man nur blöde antworten ... *ich bin hier schon zu 70er zeiten auf farmstatus durchgerannt, ich seh es ja was das für ein pro ist (bin der Palaheiler in dem Fall)

wenn CCs gebrochen werden gehen 90% der DDs nicht auf das vorher CCte Traget gibt ja eigentlich keinen Grund, der Mob stand bestimmt grundlos CCt in der Gegend rum ... das der Grund warum ich keine Böcke hab in ZA zu tanken, alle schreien GoGo haben dickes Gear aber keine Ahnung + wollen immer den timed machen, wobei das meist die DDs sind die keine 10k DPS machen und jede Pat pullen ...

selbst in den T11 RND Raids bekommt man keine Antwort auf die Frage ob alle den Boss kennen und plötzlich whiped man bei Atrameds nh weil dei Leute den Raid grillen oder bei Valiona weil AOEs oder Debuffs ignoriert werden ... man kann mittler weile vieles kompensieren aber der Twinkraid heißt nicht ohne Grund so ...

Firelands gehts dann weiter, da kommen die Leute RND nicht weit weil zwar alle pausenlos Trashgrinden und sich ihr Equip farmen aber dann nichtmal ohne Ansage ihre Schuhe zubinden können, ich bin da letztens mit meinem T12 Holypala bei Shannox oom gegangen weil der Tank lieber hüpfte und sprang anstatt mal zu sagen was sein Verständnis Problem ist und die DDs mit ihrem dicken 360+ Equip einfach keinen Schaden machen, bin da vom Stammraid sicherlich verwöhnt aber bei vielen liegt auch Anspruch + tatsächliche Leistung weit auseinander und sagt man was fühlen sich alle angepisst wobei ich da im Vgl. zu anderen noch echt ruhig bleibe ...

Der Typ der hier davon träumt ZUL mit only Tank + Heal zu machen der kann sich auch mal trollen, in ZA dürfte beim Bären Schluss sein und in ZG bei Mandokir aber naja, ein Pro bleibt ein Pro dem erzählt man nix mehr ...

Tanks und Heiler sind Mangelware, werden wie der letzte Dreck behandelt, es gibt auch viele die sich keine Mühe geben, keine Ahnung von Skillunf, Sockelung und VZ haben und so ne Zumutung für die Anderen Spieler sind aber die DDs schiessen oftmals den Vogel ab und sagen auch keinen Ton wenn etwas unklar ist oder ignorieren einfach die Spielmechanik ...

bei uns auf dem Server herscht gerade Heilermangel dafür gibt es viele Tanks die die Bezeichnung nicht wert sind ...


----------



## win3ermute (5. September 2011)

Der TE geht von falschen Annahmen aus: Nicht jeder Spieler geht raiden; ebenso gibt es etliche Spieler, die einen Tank-Twink haben, mit dem sie nicht raiden. Die Verteilung der Rollen in den Raids ist eher unerheblich.

Wie der allgemeine Tenor hier sehr gut wiedergibt, ist in der Hauptsache der Ton bzw. das Verhalten der Mitspieler in den Rnds dafür verantwortlich, daß wenig Tanks und Healer bereit sind, sich per Trottellotto zu verdingen: Punkte bekomme ich als Twink-Tanker auch, wenn ich mich als DD anmelde, ohne mir den Stress anzutun. Als "hauptberuflicher" Raid-Tank mit Gilde oder Stamm brauche ich keine Rnds, weil ich genügend Leute im Bekanntenkreis habe.

Es ist zwar meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so (wobei ich zugeben muß, daß ich seit Monaten nicht mehr Rnd tanke oder heile), daß alle Gruppen eklatant unhöflich oder grauenhaft schlecht seien. Es sind allerdings jene derben Ausreißer, die zumindest mir den Spaß an Rnds absolut verdorben haben; von der Unpersönlichkeit einer Zufalls-Gruppe ganz abgesehen, die das Spiel fast als "Solo-Rollenspiel" erscheinen lassen.
Und so geht es vielen aus dem Gilden- und Bekanntenkreis: Geheilt und getankt wird mit Freunden und Bekannten; für den nicht garantierten Spaß zwischendurch geht man halt schon mal mit dem DD zu den anonymen Instanzbewältigern.


----------



## Bismark72 (5. September 2011)

Bei uns haben die meisten Plattenträger 'nen 2nd Spec, davon wieder die meisten können damit problemlos eine Zandalari-Instanz tanken. Es gibt auch nur wenige heilfähige Klassen, die nicht mindestens auf dem 2nd specc eine Heilskillung haben. Von daher sehe ich das Problem, das vom TE geschildert wird, finde es aber nicht so schlimm und verbesserungswürdig.

Was Shockwave angeht, so kann ich ihn ein bisschen verstehen. Gerade als Tank brauchst Du Equip, um nicht so oft aus den Latschen zu kippen. Je weniger man sich dabei auf den Heiler verlassen muss desto besser. Und wenn mal etwas mit Def-Stats dropt sollte es auch dem Tank gehören. Wobei ich vor 85 da nicht die Welle machen würde, aber selbst ab den nicht Zandalari-Heroics ist man als schlecht equippter Tank schonmal das Ende der Randomgruppe. Auch wenn es dann am Heiler liegt, hat man das Gefühl, dass es an einem selbst bzw. am Equip liegt.

Naja, aber wayne. Die "Petition", dass jeder sein 2nd Specc nutzen sollte, unterschreibe ich jedenfalls gern.


----------



## Angel80 (5. September 2011)

Mit meinem Tank und den 3 Heiler die ich spiele kommt man schnell (Tank instant) in Inis. Vieles von dem was die Vorposter geschrieben haben, hat denk ich schon jeder Tank durch. Und nach wie vor kann ich verstehen warum so wenig diese Klasse spielen. Mir persönlich macht es Spaß. Und wenn DD die meinen "gogogo. Hab wenig Zeit" nur durchrushen wollen, dann lass ich mir eh Zeit. Wobei hier für mich immer der Heiler ausschlaggebend ist. Wenn der sagt "kann schneller gehen" oder "pull ruhig mehr" dann mach ich es auch. Ansonsten bestimmt in meinen Augen der Heal die Geschwindigkeit.

Mit meinen 3 (bald 4 ^^) DD geh ich eigentlich selten Inis. Dazu ist die Gilde zu klein, als das da mal nen 5er zusammen kommt. Oder über den Finder dauert mir das zu lange. Da geh ich lieber BG, sammel Ehre und hol mir dann PvE Zeug. Ist schneller als Finder und macht nebenbei auch noch Spaß Hordies zu verhauen


----------



## Rolandos (5. September 2011)

Immer diese Tank DD Streitigkeiten TZ TZ.

Dabei sollte eigendlich Jedem klar sein das WOW nur ein Spiel ist. Es kann niemand verletzt werden, es wird niemand Pleite gehen oder aus einer Firma entlassen werden. 

WOW ist ein Spiel und zu viele Spieler tun so, als würde ihre Existens dadurch bedroht werden.
Und solange es diese Merkwürdigen Typen gibt, wird es auch immer irgendwelchen Ärger geben. 

Ich habe eine reinen DD und einen DuDu. Ich tanke nicht, nicht wegen Spielern die inzwischen ihren letzten Funken Verstand dadurch verloren haben, weil irgend ein WOW Boss ihnen den aus dem Hirn gekloppt hat. Nein, ich weis das ein Tank etwas schwieriger zu spielen ist als ein DD. Da ich mich nur ein wenig, mit einer völlig sinnfreien Beschäftigung , nach einem Tag voller Problembeseitigung, entspannen und nicht einen WOW Überlebenskampf ausfechten will, spiele ich DD, Heilen ist mir auch zu stressig. 

Das es in RND Gruppen immer wieder zu Ärger kommt, liegt wohl auch daran, das viele Spieler, auf Grund ihrer Sozialen inkompetenz, auf ihrem Server kaum noch eine Gruppe finden oder Frust an Anderen abreagieren wollen.

Und da ich WOW als das sehen was es ist, EIN SPIEL, geht es mir völlig am Allerwertesten vorbei, ob die Gruppe gut oder schlecht ist, solange da kein möchtegern Probesseralleskönner dabei ist, der rummault. Dann wird ebend mal ein Abend gewipet oder mehrere Inis gegangen.


----------



## Unrealrules (5. September 2011)

Es gibt viele verschiedene Gründe wieso es wenig Tanks und Heiler gibt

- Tank:

- zu anspruchsvoll zu lernen
- geht nur in Raids und Inis (paar Pve Bgs nicht zu vergessen (Alterac und Insel der Eroberung)
- man lvlt nich als Tank und macht dann Quests
- meist braucht man paar Tipps um überhaupt den einstieg zu finden
- is halt kein 5 Tasten dd
- es verlangt sehr viel Vorwissen für Instanzen (ein Tank hatte früher immer Lead um zu Marken)
- der Sprung für lvl 85 Inis ist sher hoch




- Heiler:

- das Standardinterface ist schlecht um schwierigere Sachen zu Healen (sry ich kenne keinen guten Heiler der es benutzt)
- für Anfänger ist es schwierig und mühsam als Heiler spass zu finden
- vernüfige Addons zum Heilen sind den meisten Anfängern unbekannt (Healbot , Grid , Voodu , etc)
- man darf sich keinen Fehler erlauben (Fehler = Spieler tod)
- man muss immernoch beim lvln meist sinlosses Wassser kaufen um zu reggen (zu Anfang Bc hats mir 50% des Goldes verwässert)
- im aktuellen Content ist Heiler das schwierigste zu spielende und selbst in den Zandalari Hcs ist es immernoch Brutal (20k Hps und mehr drücken)
   	(hab mit mein Diszi 6/7 HM und die drei anderen Healern auch schon auf 85)




- DD

- der Casualspecc schlecht hin
- sehr einfach für wenig spielende und Anfänger 
- man hat sehr wenig verantwortung und viele wollen doch einfach nur Chillen
- man lvlt am schnellsten und das ist das erste große ziel um auf maxlvl zu kommen
- bis lvl 15 ist es die einzige Varinante um zu Spielen




so Teil 1 ers mal posten ....


----------



## _Raziel_ (5. September 2011)

Ich bin ein Tank Paladin und kann es also nur von meiner Sicht aus erklären.

Worum geht es den meisten Spielern (mir persönlich auch)?
Es geht ums verbessern des eigenen Charakters und das geschieht über neue Items. Diese erhält man über Dungeons, Raids und Punkten (Gerechtigkeits- / Tapferkeitspunkte). Ich gehe mit meinem Paladin raiden und tanke erfolgreich in den Feuerlanden. Dadurch erhalte ich a) immer mal wieder ein Item, das mich besser macht und b) Tapferkeitspunkte zum abwinken. Durchschnittlich am 2. Tag habe ich das Punktecap.

Und wie hole ich die restlichen Punkte, die nicht aus den Feuerlanden kommen? Natürlich über den Dungeonfinder. Aber mitnichten über die Zandalari-Instanzen, sondern über die normalen Heros. Warum?

Eine Hero ist heutzutage ungefähr in 20 Minuten durch. Das macht auf eine Stunde 3 Instanzen bzw. 210 Punkte. Eine Zandalari-Instanz dauert in einer Randomgruppe oft bis zu einer Stunde und es gibt 'nur' 140 Punkte dafür. Also werde ich immer die normalen Heros machen, wenn ich mit den 490 Punkten daraus auf die 980 komme (mal abgesehen davon, dass man das Cap praktisch schon hat, wenn die Feuerlande durch ist)

Warum aber nicht die Zandalari-Instanzen?
Hier kommt die Erklärung des TE zum tragen. Warum sollte ich mir den Stress machen, wenn in den normalen Heros das Ganze ohne Probleme stattfinden kann?
In den Zandalari-Instanzen muss man ständig auf die Gruppe achten, dass sie keinen Mist veranstalten. Mittlerweile ist es dank 500% Aggro und 1/3 Rache pro Erstschlag des Mobs zwar kein Problem mehr die Aggro zu halten, aber man sieht leider immer wieder Spieler, die alles andere machen als Schaden auf die markierten Gegner. Zudem gesellt sich leider auch eine ungewöhnliche Unwissenheit bezüglich Spielmechanik.
Ich erinnere mich an Venoxis in Zul'Gurub, wie viele Spieler anfangs ständig am Gift krepiert sind. Oder heute noch, wie Spieler bei Zanzil den Berserker zwar einfrosten, dann aber nicht töten. Geschweige denn beim Endboss 2. Phase nicht bei den Ketten stehen und der Berserker fröhlich vorbei springt. Nur um dann zu sehen, wie der Heiler nicht von den Geistern weg läuft und durch die unnötige Kampflänge irgendwann einfach zerrissen wird.
Zul'Aman lief schon immer etwas besser, wobei mir da aufgefallen ist, dass mittlerweile jeder Hinz und Kunz den Time Run machen will. Entschuldigt bitte, aber wenn ihr nur mit den +15% Werten auf die erforderlichen 16k DPS kommt und der Heiler oom geht, weil man als Tank nunmal stetig pullen muss, dann sucht euch besser auf eurem Realm eine Gildengruppe (so wie ich damals für den Bären) und guckt euch an, wie weit ihr so kommt. Lust auf unnötige Reperaturkosten hat nämlich kein Tank. Und sobald man einmal wipet in Zul'Aman kann man sicher sein, dass mindestens 1 Spieler 'offline' ist bzw. sich einfach verdrückt.
In den Zandalari-Instanzen erlebt man als Tank einfach Dinge, die extrem am Nervenkostüm zerren. Die 'Imba'-DD die einfach alles pullen und AoE machen, statt mal einen Mob zu fokusen, weil dieser extrem üble Casts/Schläge hat. Heiler, die vergessen, dass man auch ein paar Debuffs dispellen kann.

Ich frage mich dann sehr oft, wann genau diesem Spieler das Spielprinzip abhanden gekommen ist. In den normalen Heros läuft alles geschmeidiger und die Leute wissen zumindest noch mit ihrem 'Handwerk' umzugehen. Wobei da mittlerweile das Problem entstanden ist, dass Leute sich einfach verabschieden, wenn bei Boss x nicht das Item gedroppt ist, was man gerne hätte.

Und mal ganz ehrlich. Was man aus dem Beutel zieht ist lächerlich. Was kann ich mit Manatränken anfangen? Oder mit Beweglichkeitsflasks? Natürlich gibts aus den Beutel manchmal Mounts bzw. Pets. Aber wer mit seinem Tank ernsthaft spielt, kann keine nützlichen Mounts bzw. Pets mehr aus den Beuteln ziehen. Instanz-Mounts haben die meisten Tanks bereits. Welt- und Raidmounts gibts leider nicht in den Beuteln. Und Pets sind ja wohl ein Witz. Letztens den grossen Uhu draus gezogen. Sorry, aber das Ding gibt nichtmal mehr 1 Gold im AH, weils jeder selber kaufen kann.

So...
Das waren sie. Meine Gründe, warum ich es vermeide, mit meinem Tank random in eine Instanz zu gehen. Sobald mir jemand versichern kann, dass die WoW-Gemeinschaft sich wieder auf die alten Werte konzentriert und nicht mehr nur egomanisch durch die Inis rusht, dann werde ich auch wieder gerne Randomgruppen erfolgreich durch die Instanzen führen.
Achja... und eins noch; Wer 'ogog' und ähnliches über den Äther lässt, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass er das gefälligst zu lassen hat. Sowas kann man in einer Stammgruppe bzw. in einer Gildengruppe machen. In einer Randomgruppe sollte es einen Filter dafür geben. Der einzigen Rolle, der ich ein 'Go' zuspreche ist der Heiler, denn ohne ihn wird kein Boss liegen.


----------



## Unrealrules (5. September 2011)

so Teil 2 ....




Wie es mehr Heiler und Tanks geben könnte:

- einen Npc Guide einführen durch eine KlassenSpecc spezifische Questreihe (ähnlich dem Muster Netherdrache)
- ein Belohnungssystem für Leute die ein ernste Tipps geben (viele sind zu unfreundlich in diesen Sachen)
  - ich gib jeden Heiler Tipps der welche will (einfach auf Kel Thuzad Unrealrules anschreiben)
- ab lvl 1 Inis einführen um es von Anfang an machen zu können
- mehr Erfahrungspunkte für Heiler und Tanks geben (könnte ein sehr großer Ansporn sein)
- Tanks und Heilern in Inis das Leben erleichtern und DDs es erschweren durch Onehit sachen wie es sie früher gab 
  (sry aber da hat keiner Fehler weggetankt oder weggeheilt)
- eine Angemessende schwierigkeits anhebung in Inis gestalten 
  (die gabs nur in Bc Inis bisher nich so wie in den Wotlk einheitsinis oder den paar Catainis)




Mehr will ich ers mal nicht schreiben




Mfg Unrealrules


----------



## _Raziel_ (5. September 2011)

Unrealrules schrieb:


> - Tanks und Heilern in Inis das Leben erleichtern und DDs es erschweren durch Onehit sachen wie es sie früher gab
> (sry aber da hat keiner Fehler weggetankt oder weggeheilt)


Die gibts heute noch. Zerschmettern von Ozruk bspw. zerlegt einen Melee instant. Was ist das Resultat? Man kann sich sicher sein, dass der Boss am Ende meist nur noch vom Tank, Heiler und Ranges gelegt wird.
Der 3. Boss in Grim Batol beschwört Elementare, die den Spieler instant umhauen (und alle Nebenstehenden auch), wenn sie den Spieler erreichen. Was ist da das Resultat? Viele Gruppen lassen den Boss einfach aus.

Entschuldige bitte, aber will man heute noch etwas in den Instanzen reissen, darf man die Ansprüche an die DD bzw. manchmal Heiler nicht allzu gross machen, weil somit der Encounter meistens nicht gelegt wird. 
Für DD gilt folgendes Prinzip: Keine grossartigen Adds spawnen lassen während des Kampfes. Geschweige denn die Adds auch noch zwingend CC-bar zu machen. Hauptsache der DD kann ungehindert seine 'digitale penis size' (dps) am Boss fahren.
Für Heiler gilt folgendes Prinzip: Keine grossartigen Adds spawnen lassen, die der Tank nicht gleich neben sich hat bzw. welche von den DD übernommen werden müssen. Warum? Der Heiler müsste sich bewegen, was aber in der Grundlogik der Heiler nicht vorkommt. Zum heilen muss man stehen bleiben, also soll man auch stehen bleiben können.


----------



## Zuckerbub (5. September 2011)

viele Tanks sind selber schuld!

Mal ernsthaft, nach dem Agro patch haben sich wieder viele sachen geändert. Die einzige Voraussetzung welche gegeben sein muss um chillig zu tanken ist das equip. Wenn das Equip (und natürlich die Skillung) reicht, kannst du als Tank das gesammte Geschehen innerhalb einer Instanz steuern. Hast du stressige DD's die gerne Pullen, pull selber so schnell das die DD's keine Chance mehr haben hinterher zu kommen. Ich würde fast behaupten das mittlerweile 60-70% der Heiler das weggeheilt bekommen. Hast du Heiler die nicht so gut sind, Tank halt gut. Als Tank weisst du ja wo die schadensspitzen reinkommen, zünde deine CD's. Hast du DD's die das mit dem CC nicht hinbekommen, flame sie aufs übelste (Und kein Mitleid, wenn du als Tank oder Heiler deine Aufgaben nicht richtig machst wirst du auch geflamt). Hast du nen DD der CC's rausholt flame Ihn und hetz die Gruppe gegen Ihn auf, dann kick (ich weiss das kling total assi aber eben, wenn du als tank oder heal deine aufgabe nicht richtig machst erwartet dich das gleiche). 

Mit einem gesunden Mass an Egoismus ist Tank die mit Abstand leichteste und gechillteste Variante in WOW die man spielen kann. Verstehe sowiso nicht warum es so wenige Tanks gibt. U ja, ich tanke immer nur Random wegen Beutel.


----------



## campino76 (5. September 2011)

Wie einige Vorposter schon geschrieben haben, mein ich auch, dass der Tankmangel daraus resultiert, dass man als Tank die Verantwortung für die Gruppe trägt (in Form von CC setzen und pullen) und sich am meisten von allen konzentrieren muss. Als DD muss man vielleicht mal einen Mob cc`n oder kicken muss und das wars dann schon. Viele Spieler haben eben keine Lust auf Verantwortung/Konzentration und spielen daher lieber DD.

Ich selbst spiele 3 Tanks (Krieger und 2 Druiden) und muss sagen, dass ich mit den Druiden am liebsten rnd tanke. Liegt einfach daran, dass ich es als Bärchen recht einfach hab Gruppen zu tanken und man mir nicht so schnell die Aggro klaut. Der Krieger hingegen erfordert mehr Konzentration..

Der Tankbeutel ist für mich eigentlich der Hauptgrund weswegen ich mich da für rnd-heros anmelde (auch wenn das Punkte-Cap schon voll ist). Meist ist zwar nur Mist drinn, aber ich hab auch schon oft Glück gehabt. Allein an diesem WE gabs 3 Mounts (2mal den weissen Falkenschreiter, 1mal grüner Protodrache) und 1 blaues Pet (Robopieps).


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2011)

Rodulf schrieb:


> die liste der DD-Fails ist unendlich lang ...



Das stimmt wohl.


Rodulf schrieb:


> ... dafür gibt es viele Tanks die die Bezeichnung nicht wert sind ...



Das stimmt aber auch.
Was lernen wir daraus?

Es gibt DD die es mit dem CC nicht drauf haben und es gibt genau so viele Tanks die jeden CC mit Weihe/Tod und Verfall/Schockwelle rausholen. Leute die es nicht begreifen gibt es bei jeder Klasse.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere Version. Ich spiele sehr viel mit Leuten zusammen, die auch einfach nicht in der Lage sind, gewisse Rollen einzunehmen. Das ist ja gar nicht böse gemeint, die meisten spielen aufgrunddessen schon einen RDD und trauen sich auch gar nicht auf andere Klassen.
Die Leute, die z. B. den Schnitter spielen können, sind bei uns in der Minderheit. Ebenso gibt es Leute, deren reaktionäres Verhalten...nunja...Sagen wir mal, ich bin froh, wenn einige RDDs das Gift vor dem Fahrstuhl im Thron der Gezeiten oder die Pfützen (nicht den Beschuss) bei Plattenhaut überleben.
Zwar haben wir Vollblutheiler, die teilweise wirklich ausknobeln, wer heilen darf, aber bei den Tanks bin ich der Einzige. Der Paladin hat noch ungefähr 10 Instanzen in Cata getankt (fast nur nicht heroische), dann aber vor kurzem fürs farmen auf Vergelter gebaut, nachdem er 90% seiner Instanzen geheilt hat.
Der Krieger hat es genau 2 mal versucht, nachdem er 85 wurde und hat sich seitdem auf andere Charaktere beschränkt. Der Todesritter taucht heute gar nicht mehr auf, der wurde 85 und ist nicht eine Instanz gelaufen, weil man sich als Melee ja bewegen muss.
Ein neues Gildenmitglied hat einen Palatwinktank, den ich bisher 1 mal in 7-8 Wochen gesehen habe.
Wie man es dreht und wendet, übrig bleibe nur ICH, der zwar manchmal wirklich ÜBERHAUPT keine Lust aufs tanken hat, aber es dennoch für die Gilde durchzieht.
Nicht nur Tanks sind in der Unterzahl, auch Melees. Wobei wir nun einen Twinkschurken haben, der sich aber bei jedem anderen Tank als mir beschwert, weil er hinter den Mobs herrennen muss.


----------



## zoizz (5. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...]
> 
> Gruß von Misch an Eusch




Sehr schöner Text, dem ich uneingeschränkt zustimme. Leider habe auch ich den Fehler gemacht, dem Spielehersteller zuwenig Erziehung im Spielverlauf einzubauen, unterstellt.
Denn das Spiel ist, was wir daraus machen - Game on ;P


----------



## puzzelmörder (5. September 2011)

Gab es nicht schon gefühlte 100 Topics zu diesem leidigen Thema? 

Hier wird geheult bis sich die Balken biegen und ändern tut sich am Ende nichts. Das Verhalten ingame ist nur so asozial weil die Spieler (wir alle) es so weit kommen lassen. 

Ihr sprecht hier alle von "mehr" Verantwortung übernehmen in Heros und Raids und ich frage mich ernsthaft, wtf? In dem Spiel hat jede Rolle ihre Daseinsberechtigung und somit einen Teil der Verantwortung. Wenn ihr respektvoll miteinander umgeht wird der Ton auch wieder besser.
Ingame hält sich doch jeder für Unschlagbar und den Größten egal welche Rolle er grade übernimmt. Im PVP ist es sogar noch extremer weil jeder meint sein Weg ist der richtige und Teamplay ist ne chinesische Sekte.  

Das Problem ist nicht der hohe Anspruch an Tanks/Heiler sondern nur die Einstellung der Spieler alles schnell und möglichst einfach bekommen zu wollen. 
Tanken ist mittlerweile noch mehr Faceroll wie noch zu WotLK und als Heiler rennt man meistens nur Brainafk hinterher und haut ab und an ne Heilung auf den Tank. Der einzige Anspruch den WoW noch an seine Spieler stellt ist der vernünftige soziale Umgang miteinander und da versagen die Spieler kläglich.



Aber mal zum Topic: 

In meinen Augen gibt es keinen Tank oder Heilermangel oder ich habe zumindest noch keinen bemerkt. Der Unterschied zu Classic ist sogar, dass ich mit meinem Schurken (lvl ich momentan) sogar deutlich schneller in low lvl Instanzen komme wie noch zu Classic. Ich warte im Schnitt etwa 4-5min und werde dann sogar direkt in die Insatnz befördert. Zu Classic waren es etwa 30 min bis ich eine Gruppe mit meinem Mage hatte und dann musste wir noch von SW zum Kloster kommen. Es wurde von der Wartezeit also deutlich besser und komfortabler. 

Auf lvl 85 spiele ich mit meinem Main nur in Tank oder Heilerskillung (Druide) und kann nicht verstehen warum DD sich beschweren über 20-30min Wartezeit. Zu Classic und BC waren die Wartezeiten in etwa identisch und auf wenig bevölkerten Servern (ja die gab es damals auch schon) sogar noch höher. Da hat man als DD schon mal über ne Stunde ne Gruppe für das Schattenlaby gesucht. Rein rechnerisch wartet ein DD heute also auch auf high lvl nicht so lange wie früher. 

Ich habe in 80% meiner random Heros keine Probleme als Tank. Ich bin derjenige der pullt und das Tempo gibt der Heiler vor. Wenn der Heiler kein Mana hat wird eben kurz gewartet. Wenn der Heiler Probleme hat mich zu heilen wird CC benutzt. Wenn der Heiler gut genug ist wird eben wie am Fließband gepullt. Die DD müssen sich der jeweiligen Situation eben immer anpassen und mit allem klarkommen. Auf das Tempo einer Gruppe können sie nur mit hohen DPS einfluss nehmen.   
Oft sind es DD die keine Geduld haben für CC oder die Manapause nicht abwarten wollen und dann GOGO schreinen. Es sind auch selten die Heiler oder Tanks die eine Instanz nach einem Wipe verlassen sondern in gefühlten 70% der Fällen die DD. 

Das Ganze ist doch bekloppt oder bin ich der Einzige der es so sieht? 
Hauptsächlich die DD beschweren sich über zu lange Wartezeiten, dabei sind diese fast identisch oder sogar kürzer wie zu allen anderen Epochen der WoW. Sind diese dann nach etwa 30min in einer Gruppe geht es Ihnen plötzlich nicht mehr schnell genug und sie üben Druck auf eventuell neue Tanks oder Heiler aus. Endet das Gehetze in einem Wipe verlassen oft die GOGO-Schreier die Gruppe. Da wartet ein GOGO-Schreier lieber nochmal 30min auf eine neue und eventuell "bessere" Gruppe anstatt 3min zu nutzen um Taktiken zu erklären, CC zu setzen oder auf Mana zu warten. 
So eilig können es einige ja dann nicht haben. 


Fazit: 

Es gibt überall Idioten und da ist es egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD. Der einzige Unterschied und da ist die Aufteilung des TE nicht so verkehrt, es gibt eben mehr DD. Prozentual gibt es mehr DD und darum sind auch dort mehr Idioten zu finden. Ein Tank oder Heilermangel ist wegen dieser Aufteilung aber nicht zu beobachten, da diese Aufteilung schon seit Classic vorhanden ist und nie anders war. Wenn überhaupt wurde es besser. 
Wer nicht die Geduld hat 30min im Tool auf eine Gruppe zu warten kann sich ja eine Freundesliste/Gilde zulegen oder im /2 nach Herogruppen suchen. Genau wie früher also und früher war ja bekanntlich alles viel besser.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2011)

Tankmangel? Heilermangel? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich wollte am Wochende sowohl mit Heilpala als auch Tank-Feral ein paar der Belohnungs-Beutel mitnehmen (fürs Solo-Anmelden). Als Heiler bekam ich ein einziges Mal (!) eine und das auch nur mit großem Glück/ Zufall. Ansonsten scheint es bei uns eher eine Heilerschwemme zu geben, egal um welche Uhrzeit man in den DF schaut, beim Heiler ist so gut wie NIE der gelbe Punkt am Häkchen.

Beim Tank ein ähnliches Spiel: Den Beutel bekommt man NUR in einer Zul-Instanz, bei den "normalen" heroischen Instanzen gibts den mittlerweile nicht mal mehr für Tanks.

Zusätzlich spiel ich einen Heilschamanen hoch, der zum questen dual auf Ele geskillt ist. Melde ich mich nun als Heiler + DD an, komme ich derzeit zu 3/4 als DD in die Instanzen.

Mangel?! Für mich nicht erkennbar...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. September 2011)

ach herrje wie schön das gott privat server mit wenigen leuten geschaffen hat 
(ironie und sarkasmus könnt ihr behalten)


----------



## Hallöle (5. September 2011)

......wenn man sich die Mühe macht und die Beiträge liest die hier offensichtlich so von einigen DD kommen erklärt sich doch von selbst warum die wenigsten Spieler Lust haben einen Tank oder Heiler zu spielen.
Auch wenns nix bringt : Tank und Heiler sind Spieler die das gleiche Anrecht auf ihren Spielspass haben wie DD´s.

 ( Für die absuluten Vollpfosten !!! Tank und Heal werden nicht von Blizzard dafür bezahlt das sie sich beleidigen lassen müssen und dafür Sorge zu tragen haben das DD Equip farmen können !!! )


----------



## Neneko89 (5. September 2011)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ach herrje wie schön das gott privat server mit wenigen leuten geschaffen hat
> (ironie und sarkasmus könnt ihr behalten)



Wie schön das Privatserver zu 99% verbuggt sind bis hintengegen. Wenn ich Bosse brauch die nix casten kann ich mich auch nach SW an die Puppen stellen.

Zum Thema:

Hab bis 4.1 auch noch Healschami gespielt und auch fast immer rnd gegangen. Gab eigentlich meistens keine Probleme und kann mich nicht wirklich an bestimmte Fälle mit bestimmten Klassen erinnern. Denke also das das Klassenunabhängig ist.


----------



## jamirro (5. September 2011)

da können randoms ja froh sein gibt es leute wie mich die* immer* rdm tanken gehen.

nur leider kann ich meist nur mit dem pala gehen da dieser der einzige char ist der was sinnvolles mit den chaoskugeln anfangen kann (schmied). so verstauben mein warri und dudu tank halt.


----------



## Blutvalk (5. September 2011)

Lieber TE

""""Fakt ist, das ein Raid eher einen Mittelmäßigen DD mit nimmt, als einen Mittelmäßigen Tank.""""

So ist es.

Er/suche noch Tank für FL Trash-Run

Ich/ick hab Zeit

Er/wie ist Dein Item-Level

Ich/361

Er/zu wenig, musst 362 haben

Ich/ähhh, ick hab da schon mehrfach getankt

Er/ist gut, wir haben einen besseren Tank gefunden

Tanken macht kein Spass mehr, weil keiner mehr Zeit hat. Schnell mal ne Zul-Ini machen mit dem Wissen, das in einer halben Stunde der Raid anfängt, dumme Sprüche von wegens..."Tank, mach mal hinne".....oder gleich mal selber die Mobs pullen und hoffen das der Tank das wieder ausbügelt. Wenn man da als Mensch nicht abgebrüht genug ist, macht einem das den Spielspass kaputt. Deswegen geh ich nur noch Gildenintern oder mit Freunden als Tank mit, denn als DD-Fernkämpfer ist der Streßfaktor bei max. einem Drittel in den Zul-Inis gegenüber Tank.

Alle wollen nur noch perfekte Tanks mit BIS-Ausrüstung die alle Ini´s auswendig kennen, alle Raidbosse aus dem FF kennen, wirklich jeden Mob von den DD wegziehen, möglichst sich auch noch komplett selber heilen können.......und morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann.

Bei mir ist der DK seit langem nur noch zum farmen und Schmieden da, irgenwie ist mir der Spass am Tanken komplett vergangen, Schade eigentlich, es gab auch mal nettere DD....vor langer Zeit.

Blutvalk.......nur noch Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Tank_jr (5. September 2011)

hallo,

ich spiele schon von anfang an einen tank. ich bin ab bc zu wow gestoßen.

da ich kein freund von der floskel, "alles über einen kamm scheren" bin, möchte ich hier *meine* erfahrungen posten. 

über die jahre habe ich schon alle ini's getankt, die es gibt. aber eines ist mir aufgefallen seit wotlk ist die 'netiquette' flöten gegangen. 
was habe ich mich über ignorante leute in den ini's aufgeregt. über dd's denen es völlig egal ist, welche rolle sie eigentlich bekleiden, bis zu dd's die mir mein tank-equip wegwürfeln  ,
oder verbal so ausfallend werden, wenn ich sie darauf hinweise, dass heiler und tank die geschwindigkeit vorgeben.
an dieser stelle möchte ich *betonen*, dass es *nicht alle* dd's so sind!

ab diesem zeitpunkt bin ich nur noch gildenintern und mit guten freunden als tank unterwegs. und wenn keiner von denen da ist, gehe ich als dd über den dungeonbrowser. 

*ich bin mir sehr sicher*, das es für die reinen dd's schneller in die ini's über den dungeonbrowser gehen würde, wenn endlich *alle* die 'netiquette' in den ini's berücksichtigen würden!
es ist ein traum, der wohl niemals in erfüllung gehen wird. aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

ps: da ich öfter mal spätschicht habe, kommt es vor, dass ich erst ab 01.00 uhr ne ini mache bevor ich ins bett verschwinde. lustigerweise habe ich in diesen gruppen zu 99% höfliche leute. was sagt uns das jetzt?
spekulieren lässt sich viel darüber :-)

bb


----------



## J_0_T (5. September 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> viele Tanks sind selber schuld!
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, nach dem Agro patch haben sich wieder viele sachen geändert. Die einzige Voraussetzung welche gegeben sein muss um chillig zu tanken ist das equip. Wenn das Equip (und natürlich die Skillung) reicht, kannst du als Tank das gesammte Geschehen innerhalb einer Instanz steuern. Hast du stressige DD's die gerne Pullen, pull selber so schnell das die DD's keine Chance mehr haben hinterher zu kommen. Ich würde fast behaupten das mittlerweile 60-70% der Heiler das weggeheilt bekommen. Hast du Heiler die nicht so gut sind, Tank halt gut. Als Tank weisst du ja wo die schadensspitzen reinkommen, zünde deine CD's. Hast du DD's die das mit dem CC nicht hinbekommen, flame sie aufs übelste (Und kein Mitleid, wenn du als Tank oder Heiler deine Aufgaben nicht richtig machst wirst du auch geflamt). Hast du nen DD der CC's rausholt flame Ihn und hetz die Gruppe gegen Ihn auf, dann kick (ich weiss das kling total assi aber eben, wenn du als tank oder heal deine aufgabe nicht richtig machst erwartet dich das gleiche).
> 
> Mit einem gesunden Mass an Egoismus ist Tank die mit Abstand leichteste und gechillteste Variante in WOW die man spielen kann. Verstehe sowiso nicht warum es so wenige Tanks gibt. U ja, ich tanke immer nur Random wegen Beutel.



Ansatzweise echt nur zum kopfschütteln diese aussage. 

Im ansatz sind die DD's schuld... die setzen sehr hohe ansprüche fahren aber dann selbst auf unterster schiene... is ein tank gewissenhaft und macht seinen job mit einer gewissen ruhe wird einfach ma mehr gepullt und dann rum geheult weil der tank nicht abspottet... wobei der tank am nafang dann schon ma ankündigt das Aggro bop is ^^

Mein Bruder hat das mal gemacht... jemand meinte rushen zu müssen und greift direkt einen boss an der 3 mobs bei sich hat... er und ein magier wurden sofort zerlegt und dann übernahm mein Bruder erst die mobs bevor sie den heiler erledigen konnten ^^ Danach war ruhe in der ini... aber es gibt auch lernresistente spieler die lieber ein offlingame zocken sollten.

Bei heiler das selbe... nehmen wir ma an es ist ein neuling im tank geschäft dabei und baut sein eq noch aus... das da einiges an schaden kommt ist normal... sind dann aber die rush dd's drunter die dann locker ma auch ne grp mit machen wobei sie dann definitiv es nicht gebacken bekommen muss der heiler sich zerreisen den tank am leben zuhalten und die idioten die nebenbei meinen sie wären tank.

Klar gibt es auch negativ beispiele bei Tank und Heilern... aber das gleicht sich mit dem unvermögen der dd's aus die leider 90% betragen.


Und zu der aussage es ist nur ein spiel das keinen weh tut in rl... nehmen wir mal an es stimmt und die leute sind in rl anders... wo bleibt aber der respekt? Wenn ein schurke meint er sei der bessere tank soll er einen spielen und nicht mit seiner klasse etwas machen das er nicht kann. Und ich will keine ausrede von dem 85'er raid rdy tank main hören der ja tank is. Solche leute kenne ich auch... der selbe meinte dann in ner anderen ini er hat nen 85'er raid rdy Heal main... und wenn man dann ma nachcheckt is es nur der popel char und ein 85'er der alles is nur nicht spielbar


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. September 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Wie schön das Privatserver zu 99% verbuggt sind bis hintengegen. Wenn ich Bosse brauch die nix casten kann ich mich auch nach SW an die Puppen stellen.



wenn man kein plan einfach nichs schreib ok?(cata server mal ausgenommen)
desweiteres hast du meine aussage generell nicht verstanden denk noch mal nach! wenn du keine lust hast nach zu denken kann ich dir eine denk hilfe geben


----------



## Blutvalk (5. September 2011)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> ps: da ich öfter mal spätschicht habe, kommt es vor, dass ich erst ab 01.00 uhr ne ini mache bevor ich ins bett verschwinde. lustigerweise habe ich in diesen gruppen zu 99% höfliche leute. was sagt uns das jetzt?
> ...


Hihi......kommt mir bekannt vor. Meinen DK habe ich konsequent als Tank hochgezogen und immer erst nach 22:00 die erste Ini gemacht, waren überwiegend nette Leute dabei. Besonders hab ich es gemocht, wenn sich jemand als Anfänger geoutet hat, weil man solchen Mitspielern noch was beibringen konnte und die nach Ende der Ini neben Rüssi auch Erfahrung und ein tolles Gefühl mitgenommen haben.

Hmm, und wenn zum Beginn jemand permanent rumhüpft, weiß ich zu 95% das dieser Spieler nörgeln wird oder grundsätzlich Mist macht..........und liege leider viel zu oft richtig bei dieser Einschätzung.

MfG


Blutvalk


----------



## Stancedancer (5. September 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Hast du DD's die das mit dem CC nicht hinbekommen, flame sie aufs übelste (Und kein Mitleid, wenn du als Tank oder Heiler deine Aufgaben nicht richtig machst wirst du auch geflamt). Hast du nen DD der CC's rausholt flame Ihn und hetz die Gruppe gegen Ihn auf, dann kick (ich weiss das kling total assi aber eben, wenn du als tank oder heal deine aufgabe nicht richtig machst erwartet dich das gleiche).
> 
> Mit einem gesunden Mass an Egoismus ist Tank die mit Abstand leichteste und gechillteste Variante in WOW die man spielen kann. Verstehe sowiso nicht warum es so wenige Tanks gibt. U ja, ich tanke immer nur Random wegen Beutel.



Weil sich also andere evtl. daneben benehmen, soll ich das selbe machen?

Interessant... 

Aber: Nein. Wenn jemand meint, er muss sich daneben benehmen, dann ist das so. Nichts was ich tue, wird ihn von seiner Einstellung abbringen. Woher diese auch kommen mag in dem Moment ist uninteressant. 

Ich spiele die Instanz als Tank, wie ich es für richtig halte.  Marken, aufs Heilermana achten und versuchen, die Mobs bei mir zu behalten. Und damit ists auch gut. Alles andere bindet nur unnötig meine Energie. Kein DD dieser Welt bessert sich, wenn ich ihn flame. Im Gegenteil, er nimmt seinen Frust mit in die nächste Instanz oder läßt sie sogar im Rallife aus. Wer hat etwas dabei gewonnen?  

Ich werde nicht gruppen-unsoziales Spielverhalten mit ebensolchem beantworten.


----------



## Neneko89 (5. September 2011)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich spiele schon von anfang an einen tank. ich bin ab bc zu wow gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Ich spekulier mal:

Ich denke, dass es so ist weil Nachts nurnoch die Leute on sind, die das Spiel auch wirklich spielen *wollen*. Die Leute die noch so spät on sind wollen was machen in dem Game, sind nicht gefrustet weil diese Spieler nicht nur einloggen weil denen langweilig ist und sie eh nicht wissen sollen was sie machen.

Mir ist das auch schon seeeehr oft aufgefallen weil ich früher sehr viel gespielt hab. Da kriegt man den Stress Tagsüber mit und Nachts sind dann die kranken unterwegs, mit denen man auch gern mal 5 Inis in Rekordzeit durchrennt ohne sich zu flamen. (WE besonders lustig wenn se alle um 3 Uhr Morgends Samstag noch hackevoll vorm PC sitzen xD)




Blutvalk schrieb:


> Hmm, und wenn zum Beginn jemand permanent rumhüpft, weiß ich zu 95% das dieser Spieler nörgeln wird oder grundsätzlich Mist macht..........und liege leider viel zu oft richtig bei dieser Einschätzung.


Wüsst gern mal was das betätigen der Leertaste mit dem geistigen Alter oder dem Spielverständniss zu tun hat...




SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> wenn man kein plan einfach nichs schreib ok?(cata server mal ausgenommen)
> desweiteres hast du meine aussage generell nicht verstanden denk noch mal nach! wenn du keine lust hast nach zu denken kann ich dir eine denk hilfe geben



Ich dich auch <3


----------



## Blutvalk (5. September 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Wüsst gern mal was das betätigen der Leertaste mit dem geistigen Alter oder dem Spielverständniss zu tun hat...


Liebe/r Neneko89


Ich sprach nicht vom geistigen Alter, sondern aus Erfahrung. Ich bin der Typ DD,  der sich leise still und heimlich  der Spielweise des Tanks anpasst, muss nur wissen ab ich blaues Viereck oder grünes Dreieck für meine Eiskältefalle berücksichtigen muss, versuche auch sonst bei brenzligen Situationen alles aus meinen Char heraus zu holen, mache auch Schusselfehler für die ich mich entschuldige......aber wenn mich etwas bis in die Haarwurzeln nervt.......dann sind das diese Dauerhüpfer.

Dummerweise sind auch die meisten Dauerhüpfer übernervös oder haben anscheinend zu viel Geld, um sich alle Nase lang ne neue Tastatur zu kaufen und im überwiegenden Teil sind es gerade die Spieler, die durch "gogogo" besonders auffallen. Meist wetzen diese Spieler auch noch meilenweit vor dem Tank zur nächsten Mobgruppe, pullen überproportional oft die falschen Mobs oder verkrümeln sich nach dem ersten Wipe.

Mögen die einen oder anderen Spieler das Hüpfen auch nur als Ausgleich ihrer Nervosität nutzen oder einfach nur einen kleinen Tick haben, sind sie doch eher die Ausnahmen.


Nix für ungut, sind halt jede Menge leidvolle Erfahrungen die da etwas verbitternd mit hinein spielen

Liebe Grüße......Blutvalk


----------



## Schalalabumbum (5. September 2011)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> ps: da ich öfter mal spätschicht habe, kommt es vor, dass ich erst ab 01.00 uhr ne ini mache bevor ich ins bett verschwinde. lustigerweise habe ich in diesen gruppen zu 99% höfliche leute. was sagt uns das jetzt?
> spekulieren lässt sich viel darüber :-)



Viel zu spekulieren gibt es da nicht. Die "Kinder" sind dann im Bett 

Ich mach es mittlerweile nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Vor 23:00Uhr melde ich mich gar nicht mehr an, wenn überhaupt. Und vor allem auch erst ab Freitag. Mittwochs und Donnerstags, nach dem ID-Reset, sind Ini-Besuche in meinem Realmpool eine Qual. Jeder will als erster und so schnell wie möglich sein Cap erreichen. Was da alles zusammenkommt, ohne Worte.

Back to Topic

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Tank- bzw. Heiler-Mangel nicht wirklich vorhanden. In Random-SZs bei mir auf dem Server scheiterts momentan meist, man mag es kaum glauben, an der Anzahl der vernünftigen DDs.

Tanks und Heiler gibt es genug, auch solche die wissen was sie tun. Aber das dumme Getue in Randoms tut sich keiner mehr an, was ich auch verstehe. Da tankt/heilt man lieber im Raid wo man "normale" Leute um sich hat und Spaß dran hat.

Überlegt doch mal wann es anfing mit dem angesprochenen Tank-/Heiler-Mangel in Inis wohlgemerkt. Genau zu dieser Zeit als ein kleines grünes Auge in der Systemleiste auftauchte. Und weil viele Leute einfach per Umleitung an der Kinderstube vorbei sind, und ihr Mundwerk größer als ihr Hirn ist, wurde die schon kränkelnde "Community", die schon lang keine mehr ist, durch eigenes Verschulden gegeneinander aufgehetzt.

Seid doch selbst schuld. Da kann Blizz nichts dafür, und auch der Nachbar, der Gärtner oder sonst irgendeiner nicht. Jeder der in einer Random-Grp zuerst an seinen eigenen Vorteil denkt und seine Tastatur nicht im Griff hat, hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen. Jeder dumme Spruch an den Heiler oder Tank, egal aus welchem Grund, hat seine Teil dazu beigetragen.

Und solang die Leute nicht lernen sich wieder wie zivilisierte Menschen zu benehmen, kann Blizz soviel patchen wie sie wollen, es wird sich nichts ändern. Die Situation ist durch die Spieler verschuldet und sonst durch keinen.

Meine persönliche Meinung....


----------



## Blackout1091 (5. September 2011)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> wenn man kein plan einfach nichs schreib ok?(cata server mal ausgenommen)
> desweiteres hast du meine aussage generell nicht verstanden denk noch mal nach! wenn du keine lust hast nach zu denken kann ich dir eine denk hilfe geben



privat ist low


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. September 2011)

hätte ich mal nichts geschrieben die meisten hier können noch nicht mal n witz verstehen selbst wenn es dabei steht das es ein witz ist


----------



## Garthel (5. September 2011)

Ach ja, der "Tankmangel". Ist ein beliebtes Thema und ich kann dem TE und einigen der folgenden Posts nur zustimmen:

*Die Lust vergeht einem schon im low-level-Bereich.*

Kurzer Abriss meiner WoW-Laufbahn zur Erklärung:

Ich habe zu Patch 2.3 / 2.4 Angefangen...weis nicht mehr genau, habs mir nicht gemerkt, weis nur noch das Sunwell kam
als ich erst 1-2 Wochen 70 war. Wärend der damaligen Level-Phase habe ich meinen Krieger ansich nur als Tank gespielt,
hatte nach meinem erstem Mal im Flammenschlund Gefallen daran gefunden. Ok, die Instanzen dauerten mal 2-3 Stunden
und den Endboss der Schwarzfelstiefen hab ich erst gesehen als ich 70 war und man mit einführung der Erfolge kurz vor
WotLK dort nochmal reingegangen ist, einfach nur weil die meisten Gruppen nach 5 Stunden spielen und fortgeschrittener
Uhrzeit einfach keine Lust mehr hatten.

Der Spaßfaktor ließ aber schon damals auf End-Stufe nach. "Du hast kein T4? Wie möchtest du dann Kara tanken?" War eine
sehr beliebte Aussage, nicht nur von random-raids sogar auch von der Gilde. Das übliche Problem in WoW für Tanks...man
möchte einen speziellen Content erleben? Dann hab bitte schon das Equip von dort, oder wenn möglich noch besser. Also
frustete mein Krieger das Leben als DD bis WotLK kam. Schnell hochgelevelt und da hatte man die Möglichkeit zu tanken.
Solang man keine Pause macht gehört man zu den gut equipten Spielern. Ulduar kam, ich musste 2 Monate Pause machen
und schwupps..."Wie, du möchtest Ulduar/PdK tanken? Wo sind deine T8 / T9 Teile?" Das Ende einer weiteren Tankkarriere
mit meinem Krieger.

Hexe angefangen...3 Wochen vor Cata auf 80, ab nach PdK und ICC, Erfolge geholt, Equip abgestaubt, LK am letzten Tag
vor dem Addon noch gelegt und nie eine Beschwerde über Equip gehört. Maximal ein "Nun, streng dich aber wenigstens an
wenn du mit dem Crap in den Raid willst." Und da fragt man sich warum viele lieber DD spielen?

So, kommen wir zur Gegenwart. Meine Hexe machte dann irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr, dieses "ich steh hinten rum, lauf
ab und an man zur Seite, Verbanne mal was und caste sonst nur stumpfsinnig Flüche und Schattenblitze" war mir einfach
zu doof. Mir fehlte dass doch etwas spannenderere Leben als Tank...auch wenn man in End-Level nur selten dazu kommt.
Somit auf dem neuen Server wieder einen Krieger angefangen (hab da zwar auch nen Pala gelevelt, aber irgendwie ist mir
der als Tank zu langweilig ^^). Die Level 15-60 waren die reinste Qual. Ich kenne ja das tanken noch von "früher", sogar
mit der selben Klasse, den selben Instanzen, nur mit jetzt besserem Equip. Aber was die DDs und Heiler da ablieferten war
unter aller sau. Ich hab maximal 10 Pulls gestartet in den vielleicht 20-40 Instanzen und wenn ich mal was sagte wurde ich
als Tank sogar 2 mal rausgewählt...bin ja in den Leveln eher unnötig.

Das selbe in den BC Instanzen, juckt dort doch auch keinen ob da ein Tank rumläuft oder wenigstens ein DD ne Plattenrüstung
trägt. Da pullen die DDs und Heiler auch wie sie lustig sind, daher zwischen 60-68 kaum Instanzen gegangen. Jetzt ist der 
Krieger 77 und macht seine Nordend-Instanzen. Bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen lassen mich da die Leute pullen, waren bisher nur
die Heiler die es nicht abwarten konnten, läßt sich aber relativ leicht abtrainieren wenn man einen auf "beinlosen"-Tank macht
und sich erst dann wieder bewegen kann wenn der Verursacher des Pulls am Boden liegt (nur doof wenn Hunter ihr totstellen
doch kennen und dann der Heiler drauf geht, wie gestern ^^). Ich werde mir den Stress mit den Gruppen noch geben bis ich
85 bin und dann hoffen dass ich dort nicht wieder die Lust am tanken verliere weil zuviele Spieler meinen ich muss T12 haben
um PSA oder die Zul-Inis tanken zu können.

Eine weitere Anmerkung noch von mir:
_Tank =! Raid-Verantwortung_
Ich habe weder die Lust, noch die Zeit, jede Bossmechanik für jede Rolle im Raid auswenig zu lernen, ich wünsche mir Verständniss
für Tanks die auch gern ein annähernd angenehmes Leben wie DDs wollen. Als Hexe les ich mir den Guide durch, merke mir Sachen
die für mich wichtig sind und fertig. Als Tank möchte ich es genau so handhaben, warum soll ich Jedem Alles erklären? Warum
soll gerade der Tank alle Aufgaben übernehmen, was zB Gruppenaufteilung, Marks, CCs, usw angeht? Ich glaube dass auch dieser
Aufwand den ein Tank betreiben muss ein Grund dafür ist dass viele den Job wieder aufgeben. Tanks haben auch so teilweise
genug Stress, da kann ihnen die Aufgabe ruhig ein gelangweilter "ogogo"-DD abnehmen, dann hat der wenigstens was zu tun
wärend der Heiler reggt und muss nicht wild rumpullen.


----------



## Rodanold (5. September 2011)

Zum Thema Tankmangel:

Schon vor einiger Zeit hab ich mir dazu Gedanken gemacht.
Und wenn man die Texte in dieser Thread so durchliest stehen sehr viele Wahrheiten drin.
Nur finde ich, das wir Tanks es uns hier zum Teil auch zu einfach machen.
_"Ich geh nicht mehr RND-Heros, weil ich immer von den bösen DDs geflamt werden"_
_"Ich geh nicht mehr RND-Heros, weil DDs immer die verkehrten Mobs pullen"_
_"Ich geh nicht mehr RND-Heros, weil eh alles nur Scheixxe is"_

Wieso stellt ihr euch den diesen Problemen nicht. Es gibt doch für nahezu alles, was passieren kann
in einer Ini auch eine Lösung.
Vorwitzige DDs sterben halt dann auch mal, weil ich zu faul bin zum Spotten.
Und danach bekommt er dann ne Ansage aufs Band.
DDs die mit "gogogogogo" ankommen bekommen genauso ne Ansage.
Als Tank bist du derjenige der den Kampf bestimmt. Und daran sollen sich DDs eben halten. 
Ansonsten startest *du als Tank* halt mal nen "Kick-Vote".
Bisher war das noch nie nötig, wenn ich getankt habe.
Es ist zwar der ein oder andere DD mal abgehaun, wenn ich verkündet habe, das ausschließlich der Tank pullt
und das in der Geschwindigkeit, die ich für richtig halte, aber DDs sind innerhalb von Sekungen ersetzt.

Also ein Aufruf an alle "Tank-Dienst-Verweigerer":

*Nutzt doch die Macht, die ihr als Tanks habt und stellt euch einfach mal euren Aufgaben.*
*Dann ist der Tankmangel letztlich gar nicht so hoch, wie er im Augenblick ist.*

Greetz
Roni


----------



## Blackout1091 (5. September 2011)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> hätte ich mal nichts geschrieben die meisten hier können noch nicht mal n witz verstehen selbst wenn es dabei steht das es ein witz ist



wir haben fast gelacht ^^


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. September 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> wir haben fast gelacht ^^



ich glaub ich lass die katze aus dem sack 

ich hatte eig geplant mal wieder richtig wow anzufangen als tank oder heal, aber wenn ich hier so lese das tanks gekickt werden wenn sie keine aggro halten obwohl sie nicht mal im kampf waren vergeht mir die lust darauf . da bleib ich lieber da wo ich herkomme, wo man nicht auf ig gesetzt wird wenn mans nicht kann. glaubt mir bei 100 leuten möchte es sich niemand mit den anderen 99 leuten verscherzen


----------



## win3ermute (5. September 2011)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr euch den diesen Problemen nicht. Es gibt doch für nahezu alles, was passieren kann
> in einer Ini auch eine Lösung.



Die Frage kann ich Dir für mich eindeutig beantworten: Ich möchte Spaß in diesem Spiel haben - und keine unnötigen Probleme mit Menschen, die nicht mehr mitbekommen, daß das alles nur ein unbedeutendes Spiel ist.

Sehr viele Dungeonfinder-Nutzer meinen, sie müßten unbedingt eine Rnd machen, weil sie unbedingt die Punkte brauchen - obwohl sie eigentlich dazu gar keine Lust haben und nur schnell da durch wollen. Ich spiele eine Instanz, weil ich darauf Lust habe und nicht, weil ich durch das "Sucht-Prinzip" Blizzards dazu gezwungen werde. Und da frage ich dann in der Gilde und im Freundeskreis nach; da geht's ins TS und da wird sich außerhalb der Kämpfe, die Konzentration erfordern, über alles unterhalten; nur nicht über WoW.

Dann darf es auch länger dauern, da zieht man auch Leute mit, die schlechter spielen bzw. keinerlei Erfahrung haben - und da tanke, heile oder "dämmätsche" ich je nachdem welche Rolle gebraucht wird; nicht nachdem, ob der Char nun noch irgendwas aus der Ini braucht oder wie das Punktekonto aussieht.
Ich bin mittlerweile komplett hedonistisch in WoW: Ich mache das, wozu ich Lust habe; BiS-Items, Punkte, Dailies, "Progress-Raiden" etc. sind mir komplett egal geworden. Und diesen Spaß bekomme ich nicht in irgendwelchen anonymen Rnds, deren Mitspieler sich entweder wie perfekt programmierte Bots verhalten oder in Teilen gewaltig aufgrund ihrer nicht vorhandenen sozialen Kompetenzen nerven!


----------



## madmurdock (5. September 2011)

Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass der TE Recht hat. Habs oft bei Gildenmitgliedern erlebt, die es versucht haben. Der Lernprozess ist halt rel lang und im Gegensatz zum Heiler kannst du nicht beschliessen einen Mob zu ignorieren (Heiler heilt den DD einfach nicht, der Aggro hat und laesst in sterben. Wenn der tank aber einfach Mobs ausbrechen laesst, kann es passieren, dass sie zum Heiler laufen). Man braucht also Planung, Koordination und Rücksichtsname für angehende Tanks und diese kann man 50%+ aller Randoms getrost vergessen. Klar, dass die meisten hier das Handtuch werfen, wobei bestimmt auch einfach nciht das Potential hat um "Tank zu werden".


----------



## Manaori (5. September 2011)

Immer wieder interessant, die Diskussion. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Tank auf Level 85, aber spiele den eher selten. Hin und wieder in Raids, wenn er gebraucht wird,kurioserweise meistens Random, und noch seltener in Inis. Warum? Weil ich einfach nicht gerne tanke. Das hat nichts zu tun mit den Gruppen,nichts zu tun mit den RNDs, mit denen ich als Heiler und DD auch keine Probleme habe.. ich mags einfach nicht. Ich hab mir den Tank hochgespielt um diese Seite des Spiels auch zu kennen, um zu verstehen, warum Tanks hier und da Probleme haben, damit ich nicht h altlos Fehler suche, aber wirklich Spaß daran habe ich selten. Einfach, weil es für mich eine Art von Stress im Spiel ist, die ich nicht mag. Ich hab nichts gegen die Verantwortung, als Heiler habe ich die auch und habe sie gerne. Nur als Tank ist es irgendwie noch ein Stückchen mehr,u nd das ist mir meistens zu viel des Guten. Es liegt mir einfach nicht. 
Und so kann es doch auch sein bei vielen, nicht wahr? Viele mögens einfach nicht, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Geanuso, wie wir in der Gilde momentan Heilermangel haben, weil ein paar aufgfehört haben und der Paladin zwar heilen kann, aber keinen Spaß dran hat. So ist es eben und es ist okay so. Nur fallen ein fehlender Tank und en fehlender Heiler einfach viel mehra uf als fehlende DDs, weil es von letzteren im Verhältnis viel mehr geht. DDs kannm an einfach einfacher austauschen als Tanks oder Heiler.


----------



## xxhajoxx (5. September 2011)

Ich hab als Main Pala Main Skillung ist Heal Second ist Tank. Mein Tank Equip besteht so aus 346-365 Sachen. Sollte eigentlich ausreichen für Standard HC Inis. 
Das Problem sind sehr oft die DDs selbst. Die sind selber Schuld das es so aussieht mit dem Mangel.
DDs ignorieren so ziemlich alles was man ihnen "befehlt".

Bestes Beispiel hierfür finde ich einfach Grim Batol. Bei jedem Boss wird praktisch die ganze Gruppe gefordert. Wer failt am meisten? Richtig die DDs.
Erster Boss: Alles läuft ganz normal der Mage oder sonst wer soll den lila Creep im Auge behalten und rausnehmen. Was passiert? Creep kommt rennt Munter zum Tank keiner reagiert. Oft Wipe weil Heiler nicht gegenheilen kann.

Zweiter Boss: Movement, ganz böse für viele DDs. Die stehen in dem Hagel in den Pfützen und selbst beim Schild reagieren sie sehr spät. Folge Boss wird gelegt oft liegen 1-2 DDs im Staub und schreiben rezz pls.

Dritter Boss: Der Scheiß Drache ^^. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich hier schon gewiped bin. Bei keinem anderen Boss gibt es mehr Fails. Du siehst als Tank das da gleich son Feuerteufel aus dem Boden gehüpft kommst reagierst sofort und ziehst den Boss weg. Eigentlich sollte genug Zeit sein für die meist 2 Range DDs das Add umzuhauen. Denkste! Das Vieh kommt rennt munter auf sein Ziel drauf und die HP sinken zu langsam. BOOM 2 Leute liegen im Dreck Tank mit wenig HP bleibt stehen. Das Add ist ins Melee Camp gerannt. Dazu noch der Blaue Atem der ordentlich Schaden reindrückt. Egal Heiler machts schon. 

Kommen wir also zum letzten Boss. Dreckssack. Eigentlich einer der einfachsten Bosse finde ich. Boss hauen in seinen Orkan stellen Adds um hauen fertig. Aber nicht mit den DDs. Normalerweise 2 Range jeder ein Add vllt noch nen Melee abstellen gut das sollte reichen. Trotzdem kommen die Typen durch (zumindest einer) die beschwören ihre Drachen und die hauen einen Munter währenddessen sich der Boss heilt. Folge Wipe.
Zweiter Versuch gleiches Prozedere. Wipe. MHH da läuft doch was nicht richtig. Guckste mal Schaden an. Steht da mindestens ein DD in full 346+ mit 15% Lotterie Buff und macht nur 5k Schaden Hallo? Ich persönlich bin keiner der Leute gerne kickt. Also gebe ich dieses mal als Ansage. Der schwache DD mit seinen 5k bekommt den besten Melee und Tank dazu um das Vieh umzuhauen. Der andere DD kümmert sich um den letzen meist Mage oder DK wegen Slow einer kippt um und ab auf den nächsten. Selbst die Heiler hauen oft mit drauf. Folge nach 3 Versuchen liegt auch der Boss. Ini geschafft ich verabschiede mich nett nehme meine Beute mit und denke mir schwere Geburt. 

Ich möchte klar stellen das es natürlich nicht immer nur die DDs versauen aber in 90% Fälle ist es so. Selbst wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin und bei einfachen Bossen wo ich sonst nichts zu tun habe ausser den Tank oben zu halten plötzlich 15k HPS raushauen muss all mein Mana plus Oft Handauflegen läuft da was falsch. Viele DDs sehen es gar nicht das sie schlecht spielen obwohl sie passable DPS raushauen. Die gucken auf Recount und denken sich "Boar erstöööör dann mach ich so weiter" so nimmt das Unheil oft einfach seinen Lauf. Wenn alle für die anderen Klassen mehr Verständnis hätten würde es viel harmonischer Ablaufen in den Instanzen. Das Problem ist jeder guckt nur auf sich selbst. Da spielt keine Gruppe. Da spielt jeder für sich mit sehr menschlich wirkenden Bots. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß so. Sobald man Tank oder Heal ist ist man angeschmiert. Die DDs hassen dich sowieso^^. Man ist praktisch immer Schuld egal was passiert. 
Ich habe keine Probleme Verantwortung zu übernehmen aber wenn mir immer wieder alle sagen ich wäre schlecht oder der andere und sie selber sind toll das passt mir einfach nicht. Ich mach meine Random Daily und gut ist obwohl ich immer ein paar Punkte gebrauchen könnte.

Ich habe lieber Durchschnitts DDs mit dabei die ihre Aufgabe versuchen bestmöglich zu erfüllen und ihren Fehler entschuldigen als Hardcore DDs die meinen sie wären Götter. Auch hier gibt es natürlich Ausnahmen. Wenn jemand schreibt er war in Instanz XY noch nicht auf HC is das für mich kein Problem. Andere schreiben OMG LOL kein Bock xxx hat die Gruppe verlassen. 
Ich hatte mal nen Priest DD dabei, da ist in Blackrock der Heiler Kolben gedroppt. Der hatte so gerade eben HC taugliches Gear und ne Grüne Waffe mit ILVL 31x. Der hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig wo ich gesagt hab nimm den Kolben. Selbst als der Endboss lag hat der sich nochmal bedankt das wir ihm praktisch alles überlassen haben. Der hatte aber auch Glück in der Instanz fast nur Caster Zeugs gedroppt . 
In solchen Situationen merkt man noch das da auch nur Menschen hinter sitzen die vllt noch nicht so viel Erfahrung haben und sich über Kleinigkeiten richtig freuen können.
Jetzt bin ich am Ende doch etwas abgeschweift naja egal xD 
Mein Appell an alle: Mehr Rücksicht auf die anderen nehmen gegenseitig Respekt entgegen bringen. Dann würden sich auch mehr Leute trauen mal als Tank Verantwortung zu übernehmen!


----------



## madmurdock (5. September 2011)

Und doch gibt es immer noch Leute, die es gerne tun würden, ihnen aber der "Restspass" daran durch unpassende Spielweise diverse DDs als auch Heals genommen wird. So bleibt dann wirklich nur der harte Kern, der schon laenger tankt oder ein sehr dickes Fell hat.


----------



## Lewita (6. September 2011)

Also wenn ich das hier so lese mag ich granich mehr weiterleveln^^ 
Mein kleiner Tank LvL 14 ist jetzt kurz vorm Dungeonfinder aber wenn man das hier so liest lohnt es garnicht mehr weiterzuspielen das höhrt sich alles garnicht nach Spass an.
Hab sonst immer nur Heal gespielt und da bekommt man ja auch so eineiges mit in den Inis und nun wollte ich die andere Seite der Medallie mal spielen einen Tank. Habe mir eigendlich vorgenommen einen Krieger hochzuspieln weil das für mich die interessanteste Tankklasse ist. Aber wenn man in den inis nur geflamet wird im low lvl bereich und die lernkurve gleich 0 sein soll als Tank den lass ich das lieber mal^^ keine lust auf 80 den ne 20m Wand zu sehn -.-

Mfg Lewita


----------



## Bismark72 (6. September 2011)

Lewita, mach Dir keine Sorgen... ich tanke zwar nicht im High-Level-Bereich, aber meine letzten beiden Twinks hab ich hochgetankt. Ok, der DK hat erst mit 55 angefangen, aber mein Pala hat nur selten Orgrimmar verlassen, ist immer nur über den DF zum Tanken in die Instanzen. Die Instanzen bis einschließlich die in BC sind absoluter Easy-Mode, Du kannst nicht wirklich viel falsch machen, und entsprechend wird auch nix geflamed. Ab Level 68 habe ich mich dann aber für das Questen entschieden, weil das ab dem Levelbereich einfach schneller geht. Auch die Cata-Instanzen hab ich mir erspart, mit dem Questen war ich so schnell auf 85...und jetzt heile ich. 

Aber ich würde jederzeit einen Twink der Tankspecc haben kann als Tank hochspielen. Nicht einmal negative Erfahrungen mit gemacht, und das Spiel fängt eh erst mit 85 an. Davor ist Geplänkel.


----------



## Waterproofed (6. September 2011)

Stimmt schon was ihr sagt, aber das Problem besteht ja eig. nur bei RND HCs in Raids sind die Tankplätze ja meistens schon besetzt.

Welcher Tank ist denn so am geilsten wenn man den als Twink haben will? 

Ich hätte gerne einen Tank der sehr gut ist aber auch gleichzeitig Anspruchsvoll zu spielen ist.

Will den halt nur haben für den Tankbeutel damit meine Schurkin die Mounts und Pets bekommt.


----------



## Azddel (6. September 2011)

Also, sich wegen dieses dämlichen Beutels extra nen Tank hochzuspielen, halte ich für eindeutig kontraproduktiv.

Ich habe mittlerweile sicher mindestens 50 Mal per Dungeonfinder getankt. Das höchste der Gefühle, was ich aus dem Beutel bisher gezogen habe, war ein Fläschchen der Stahlhaut. Sonst gern viele Int-Tränke... und Roh-Edelsteine... alles sehr brauchbar.

Außerdem tust du deinem und dem Spielspaß deiner Mitspieler sicher keinen Gefallen, wenn du einen Tank spielst, ohne ihn eigentlich spielen zu wollen. Frust auf allen Seiten.




Allerdings kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, dass die Tankrolle hier als so anspruchsvoll dargestellt wird. Es gibt irgendwie nichts einfacheres. Man hat die Übersicht, man lenkt die Gruppe, man hat alles im Griff. Habe mich kürzlich mal im Second-Specc  als DD versucht: absolute Katastrophe. Bin ich gar nicht mit klargekommen...


----------



## Metadron72 (6. September 2011)

Man lenkt eben halt nur die Gruppen die da mitspielen, und genau das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Azddel (6. September 2011)

Stimmt schon. Aber wer nicht mit mir spielen will, mit dem spiele ich auch nicht.

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es auch weit weniger ignorante und lernresistente Spieler, als hier oftmals dargestellt wird.

Wenn man kurz mal was erklärt und nachfragt und ein bißchen den gutmütigen Papa spielt, renkt sich vieles von selber ein. Muss man aber auch eine Ader für haben, das gebe ich zu.


----------



## Jemira (6. September 2011)

@waterproofed
also ich hab als twink nen dk tank, hatte ihn zu lk zeiten zuerst als dd hochgelevelt, versucht meele zu spielen <- bin zu blöd dafür (main ist mage^^) und auf tank umgespecct.
ok zu lk zeiten wars auch leichter dann als icc rauskaum schnell eq zu sammeln, hab mich damals aber dann doch mitn tank icc reingetraut und ist relativ gut gegangen.
jetzt zu cata eigentlich das gleiche spiel, durch questen hochgelevelt, eq gesammelt dann als tank zuerst normale inis, dann hcs, 2-3 von der gilde auch als dd durch za/zg schleifen lassen.
Aggroprobleme hat man seit dem hotfix nurmehr wenn adds dazukommen und man nicht schnell irgendwas parat hat die einzufangen. oder ein dd pullt, allerdings hat man auch ohne spott meist schnell die aggro.
Ich kenne die anderen tankklassen nicht, aber dk muss halt doch ziemlich "arbeiten" um es dem heiler so einfach wie möglich zu machen stichwort "todesstoß". Also es wird nicht langweilig^^
Allerdings wegen dem Beutel darfst du dir nicht alzugroße hoffungen machen: bis jetzt nie ein mount oder pet drinnen gehabt, und ich glaube zumindest die mounts sind seelengebunden?
ps und das ist der falsche grund warum du tanken willst^^ man macht solche sachen in einem SPIEL damit es spaß macht ;-P
@topic
das problem ist wie schon im ersten post meiner meinung nach das raidsystem:
2 tank plätze gegenüber 18dds im 25ger, 10er schaut ein bischen besser aus. außerdem geht einer der im raid tank selten mal rnd hc, wenn dann mit gilde (ja die tanks in der gilde bekommen schnell mal ein paar dds und nen heiler wenn er fragt ob man ne hc machen will, als dd tut man sich da schwerer^^)
d.h. die die rnd hcs machen sind meist twinks oder neulinge, und aus schon oben genannte gründen speccen viele davon relativ schnell auf dd um.


----------



## Akonos (6. September 2011)

mir geht es da momentan ähnlich. ich habe zu wotlk einen tank-dk gespielt, allerdings die lust an diesem verloren als blizzard auf die idee kam, dass man als dk nur noch in einer talentverteilung tanken kann, denn diese vielfältigkeit als tank war es, was die klasse für mich interessant gemacht hat. allerdings war es damals zum ende hin ja eigentlich auch in den hero-inis (ausgenommen hdr, seelenschmiede und grube) ob da nun ein tank vorläuft oder ein platte-dd, daher hab ich nicht so sehr drauf geachtet, und ich glaub genau diese tatsache hat viele spieler "verzogen".

mit cataclysm hab ich mir eine neue tankklasse rausgesucht und gelevelt, einen paladin. nicht nur weil der so schön leuchtet, sondern weil ich bis dato noch keine hybridklasse am lvlcap hatte. natürlich hab ich ihn als tank gelevelt und wie die vorposter berichteten ist es bis nordend vollkommen egal ob einer in der gruppe ein schild trägt/die blutpräsenz anhat oder ein dicker bär ist. aber man macht in der jeweiligen tank-skillung der klasse meistens auch noch den meisten schaden und als paladin konnte ich mich zu keiner zeit über aggro beschweren. in nordend hab ich dann den dds konstant verbal auf die finger gehauen wenn sie meinten sich wie die axt im walde aufführen zu müssen und hab sie wenn sie es nach dem zweiten mal immer noch nicht verstanden haben, solange sterben lassen bis sie es verstanden haben.

am levelcap angekommen hab ich mir dann erstmal alles herstellen lassen was möglich war (brust, gürtel und schild waren es glaub ich) und hab in den 85er nonheros ein bisschen ruf und ein paar punkte gefarmt um mir ein paar teile kaufen zu können und bin dann, erstmal mit ein paar leuten aus der gilde, weil den randoms wollte ich meinen noch nicht vorhandenen tankskill und den ziemlich hohen eingehenden schaden nicht antun, heros gelaufen. die leute aus der gilde haben sich über instant-invites gefreut und ich mich über die punkte/das gear.

das ist der weg den blizzard vorgesehen hatte, doch kommen wir zum weg wie ihn die meisten "tanks" heutzutage gehen: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du hast Stufe 85 erreicht." - "Tank" drück "I" - Dungeonbrowser öffnet sich. - "Tank" merkt Itemlvl ist zu niedrig. - "Tank" geht bei Ruffraktionen für jeden Slot das höchste Itemlvl kaufen, egal welcher Rüstungsklasse (das hat Blizzard ja immer noch nicht im Griff -.-) - "Tank" drückt erneut "I" - "Tank" meldet sich für einen heroischen Dungeon an - "Tank" betritt den heroischen Dungeon und stürmt in die erste Mobgruppe und fällt nach 3-4 Hits um - "Tank" flamt den Heiler, das er nicht heilen könnte und versucht diesen zu kicken.

Er merkt jedoch nicht, dass er es ist der Fehl am Platz ist. Analog könnte man das natürlich auch teilweise für Heiler ausführen, allerdings ist es dort nicht so stark vertreten wie bei den Tanks da es dort meistens keine Instant-Invites gibt.

Mir persönlich vergeht da die Lust am tanken, warum sollte ich mich denn vorbereiten und ein paar tausend Gold ausgeben um bestmöglichst für meine erste "Heroini" gewappnet zu sein wenn ich auch einfach den Heiler flamen kann und irgendwann einen bekomm der es Gegenheilen kann?
Das übrige tun dann noch DDs dazu die in den Zul-Inis gottgleiche 3k dps fahren. Mittlerweile befindet sich bei mir auf der Festplatte eine Hall-of-Fame in Screenshot-Form. "Best of DPS" könnte man es auch nennen. Daher kann ich sagen, dass 3k DPS nicht tiefgestapelt sind.

Wenn sich jeder mal mehr mit seinem Char auseinandersetzen würde und auch an die 4-24 anderen in seiner Gruppe denken würde, dann hätten wir alle einfachere und schnellere und damit auch angenehmere Gruppen.

/wall of text ende.


----------



## Anemsis (6. September 2011)

Da muss ich Dir fast zustimmen. Ich habe zur Zeit 2 85er Tanks, mein Main, der ist Pala und ausreichend equipt und mein Krieger, der hat auch genug, zumindest bis Zul. Mit beiden habe ich schon mehr als genug Zuls getankt, mit dem Pala gehe ich maximal noch eine oder gar keine mehr pro Woche, da ich genug Punkte in FL bekomme. Trotzdem habe ich den Krieger erst mit 349/350 Zul tanken lassen, schön auf Mastery gesockelt, etc., kein pures Ausdauer-Sockeln.

Man merkt besonders hier den Unterschied, der Heiler kommt besser zurecht, man kommt insgesamt schneller durch. Es ist ein beruhigendes Gefühl, wenn man nicht bei jeder Mobgruppe knapp am Abgrund kratzt. Trotzdem habe ich vorher massiv die normalen Heros für Punkte abgefarmt, Ruf gemacht und gecraftet um möglichst viele 359er Def-Items schon anzuhaben. Gerade als Tank würde ich die Grenze von 346 auf gar keinen Fall durch Pseudo-Items (PVP, Melee-DD, Bank-Heal) herauf puschen. So einen Fall hatte ich gestern mal als DD, bei Jan'Alai war Schluß! Und das ist nicht lustig für den Heiler.

Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die 329er Grenze. Was bei DDs noch witzig ist, ist bei Tanks auf gar keinen Fall anzuraten.

Ein wenig lustig ist es für mich dann doch, wenn ich mit meinem Pala die eine Zul pro Woche mache, meist mit meiner Frau als Heal. Da ich dann FL-Gear am Hit-Cap bin, ist der Schaden in Zul human, meine Frau hat keine Manaprobleme, ich mache dann gerne mal Serienpulls um Zeit zu sparen. Hier könnte man dann meinen, dass es die DDs mögen, wenn eine ZA-Ini nur 30min dauert. Lustig, wenn ich dann von einem DD höre, dass er kein Mana mehr hat. Naja, das am Rande.

Trotzdem werde ich immer wieder gallig, wenn Leute für Sec Bedarf würfeln ohne zu fragen. Insbesondere, wenn man mit der Klasse schon 15mal in der Ini war. Besonders Tanks und Heiler sind in den Inis ja erstmal einzigartig, ergo, sie haben keinen Konkurrenten, der First drauf hat. Jemand, der als DD in die Inis geht, alles an Tank-Zeug wegwürfelt um später mal tanken zu können, finde ich, naja, ein wenig zum Br*****.


----------



## madmurdock (6. September 2011)

Waterproofed schrieb:


> Stimmt schon was ihr sagt, aber das Problem besteht ja eig. nur bei RND HCs in Raids sind die Tankplätze ja meistens schon besetzt.
> 
> Welcher Tank ist denn so am geilsten wenn man den als Twink haben will?
> 
> ...


----------



## J_0_T (7. September 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Trotzdem werde ich immer wieder gallig, wenn Leute für Sec Bedarf würfeln ohne zu fragen. Insbesondere, wenn man mit der Klasse schon 15mal in der Ini war. Besonders Tanks und Heiler sind in den Inis ja erstmal einzigartig, ergo, sie haben keinen Konkurrenten, der First drauf hat. Jemand, der als DD in die Inis geht, alles an Tank-Zeug wegwürfelt um später mal tanken zu können, finde ich, naja, ein wenig zum Br*****.



Das kenne ich, besonders wenn es dann leuts gibt die dann rummaulen weil man bedarf gemacht hat und es aber definitiv angekündigt hat. Erinnere mich da an einen schurken der mich anflamte weil das teil beim händler einen guten preis gebracht hätte. Da ich aber der einzigste war der platte tragen konnte und ich ja net gefragt hatte musste er kuschen als unser tank ma andeutete das er ja gehen könnte wenn es ihm net passt oder wenn er weiter macht man ihm hilft die Ini und die grp zu verlassen. 


In den unteren bereichen ist das aber extrem... wer kenn se nicht die tanks die auf alles werfen was geht... in den unteren inis kann man ja bekanntlich auf alles würfeln und auf die frage was an einer caster brust denn besser sei er kontert mit: "Die hat bessere werte als meine jetzige" oO

Definitiv muss man aber auch sagen das die wo tanken können, ich richte mich nicht an die wo wissen was sie machen, eh gruselige sachen anhaben... erinnere mich an einen druiden tank der graue sachen trug und das einzigste nicht graue die stoff erbschultern war... das wir dem nach dem zweiten boss ausgetauscht hatten war logisch.


----------



## Izara (8. September 2011)

@ TE: ich hab einen Tank (mittlerweile glaub irgendwas mit item lvl 355 oder so), mit dem ich - trotz des beutels - so gut wie nie allein in eine hero gehe. Ich nehme immer entweder meinen persönlichen Lebensretter (auch befreundeter Heiler genannt) oder mindestens 2 DDs mit, auf die ich mich verlassen kann. Hab ich die nicht und ich komme in eine Gruppe, die zu 60% aus Idioten besteht (wo alles von dir genannte mehr oder minder vertreten ist), geh ich. Die Reppkosten sind mir egal. ^^ nur wenn ich dann sogar vor jedem Bosskampf, jeder Trashgruppe und  nach jedem Wipe immer und immer wieder sagen muss, dass ICH tanke, man mich bitte antanken lassen soll, wenn da ne größere Mobgruppe ist, und meine Latenz schnelles Abspotten einfach nicht zulässt.... nee, dann vergeht mir spätestens beim 2. Boss die Lust auf die Ini. 

Das führt dann meist dazu, dass ich mich auslogg und irgend einen Twink weiterlevel oder Dailies mach  Soviel zu Tankmangel.

[Raids tanke ich generell nicht random  Entweder ein Kumpel ist der zweite Tank oder ich lauf mit nem DD mit. Das Risiko einen ignoranten "Partner" anzutreffen, ist mir da ehrlich gesagt, zu groß. Sind ja schließlich alle imba und unfehlbar außer man selbst  ]


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2011)

Ich versuchs mal kurz zu halten...

MangeL:
Es existiert weder Tank noch Heilermangel. Wäre dem so, wären Wartezeiten jenseits der 60 minuten realistisch. Vor dem DF hats durchaus länger gedauert ne Grp ausserhalb der Gilde zusammenzubekommen da man auf den jeweiligen Server beschränkt war. 
Das ist in meinen Augen Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Würfeln:
Auch wenns einige immer noch nicht begriffen haben. Wenn ich Bedarf würfeln kann (sprich das jeweilige Item ist für meine Klasse vorgesehen, ob 1. oder. 2. spec ist völlig egal) würfle ich, wenns mir denn weiter hilft. Ich persönlich drücke nur auf Gier wenn ich besser ausgerüstet bin egal für welchen spec. , allerdings ist das jedem selbst überlassen und nicht etwa unsozial sondern vom system so gewollt. Erst recht im DF. Gilden, serverintern liegen natürlich die priritäten anders. Tanks und Heiler haben KEIN Vorrecht auf irgendwelche Items. Als Stoffi DD muss ich mir auch mit diversen Klassen die Items teilen. Wobei ich sagen muss das die stofftragende Heilerschaft da seltsamerweise nicht so affektiert reagiert, wenn ihnen ein Hexer zb ein Item wegwürfelt, wie ein Tank dem ein Platten DD was wegwürfelt...

Verhalten:
Ich könnte jetzt gefühlte 20 Seiten mit Beispielen anführen in denen sich die Tanks und nicht die DDs aufführen wie die letzten...naja. Zu oft erlebe ich das sich Tanks wie alleinherrscher aufführen (vermehrt seid einführung des Kicksystems). Logisch im ernstfall kicken die restl. DDs lieber den DD oder Heiler der dem Tank nicht passt mit, als nochmal 20 minuten zu warten. Ob die vom Tank angeführten Gründe stimmen oder nicht ist da irrrelevant. Zu oft erlebe ich Tanks die keine Ahnung haben, das gerade unter eq 359 heilen enormen zb beim Priest manaverbrauch haben, da wird einfach weitergerannt und gepullt. Oft wird dabei auch vergessen das unterschiedliche Tanks unterschiedliche Strategien haben, der eine Tank nimmt lieber eine Mobgruppe mehr mit als der andere. Als sich erst aufladender Heiler oder DD kennst du zb in Zuls zwar den Weg weisst aber dank vorausgestürmten Tank nicht welche Mobgruppen er vor hatr ausser acht zu lassen. Prompt gibts von nachzüglern des häufigeren einen Pull, nicht weil man die Ini nicht kennt, sondern weil man eben genau den Mob mit den letzten gruppen eben nicht hat stehen lassen. Wie gesagt es gibt soviele Sachen die ich mittlerweile anführen könnte.

Fazit:
Seit dem DF und erst recht seit cata ist die soziale Kompetenz aller Klassen dramatisch gefallen. Ultra equippte Tanks die Schaden jenseits des Eq erwarten und null geduld für Anfänger und seltener Spielende haben. DDs die sich oftmals überschätzen oder and derselben Tank krankheit leiden wie ihre platten tragenden Schutzschilde. Das Zauberwort ist eben Geduld und Verständnis. Nur das scheint heutzutage von den meisten zuviel des Guten verlangt.


----------



## Kuya (12. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> hier gehts darum zu verstehen warum es zu wenig Tanks gibt.


*
TANK:*
Der *Tank* ist in World of Warcraft derjenige Spieler, der die Bedrohung eines Gegners auf sich zieht und diesen somit den ganzen Kampf über an sich bindet. 

Ein Tank hat dafür zu sorgen, durch Nutzung seiner Fertigkeiten die Bedrohung des Gegners nie zu verlieren. Die Ausrüstung eines Tanks sollte deshalb immer darauf ausgelegt sein möglichst wenig Schaden zu bekommen. Für einen Krieger bedeutet dies, er sollte mit einem Schild, einer Einhandwaffe und starker Plattenrüstung in den Kampf ziehen, um möglichst viel Schaden zu absorbieren und abzublocken. 





Es gibt Tankmangel, weil diese "Vorgehensweise" extrem viele Spieler einfach nicht mögen. (Mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## BoP78 (12. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal kurz zu halten...
> 
> MangeL:
> Es existiert weder Tank noch Heilermangel. Wäre dem so, wären Wartezeiten jenseits der 60 minuten realistisch. Vor dem DF hats durchaus länger gedauert ne Grp ausserhalb der Gilde zusammenzubekommen da man auf den jeweiligen Server beschränkt war.
> ...





Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein:

/sign, /sign und nochmals /sign

Ein schönes Beispiel zum Thema Würfeln:
Kürzlich mit meinem Hordentwink (DD-Warri) in Burg Utgarde. Gruppe läuft super - noch vorm Endboss beschließt man noch eine zu gehen.
Dann droppt beim Boss die 2-Hd.-Axt. Ich natürlich auf need, würde mir nen satten Boost geben (nein - hab keine Erbstücke, da nicht mein "Heimat-Server").
Tank (DK btw) needed auch. Ich gewinn die Axt und plötzlich gehts los "Drecks-DD würfelt mit - Tank hätte Vorrecht" etc.etc. und er verlässt die Gruppe. Tjaha - solang alles nach seinem Gusto ging war er ein netter Kerl, aber kaum würfelt ihm einer was weg (und das ja nicht mal zu unrecht, da echter need für 1st Specc) geht er ab wie Schmidts Katze.

Aber auch nettes Beispiel für die DD-Seite: 2 DD (selbe Gilde) in der Gruppe. Laufen vor, pullen wie blöd und maulen auch noch "ogogog".
Tank und Heal mussten sich den A aufreissen um keinen umfallen zu lassen. Dann erster Boss - droppt wohl nicht was gewünscht war und ab waren sie.

Soll zeigen (auch aus eigener - kürzlicher - Erfahrung) dass es wie immer im Leben auf beiden Seiten Idioten gibt. Dabei sind die "ich pull einfach"-DD genauso
nervig wie die Tanks die sich im God-Mode fühlen. Man muss eben sehen wie man für sich zurecht kommt - entweder geht man halt mit der Gilde / Kumpels oder
(was ich schon oft hatte) wenn man random mal ne wirklich gute und nette Gruppe hat macht man eben solang die Zeit da ist mehrere Inis. Und es ist absolut nicht so, dass 8 von 10 Random-Gruppen mies sind, man merkt sich nur die negativen Sachen eher als die positiven. Es ist wohl eher so, dass von 10 Gruppen 1-2 richtig gut sind, 1-2 richtig schlecht
, aber der große Teil einfach in keine der beiden Richtungen spektakulär ausschlägt. Die meisten laufen so ab: man begrüßt sich, man bedankt sich, man verabschiedet sich und fertig.

Was mir eher auffällt ist, dass in Random-BGs fast keiner fähig ist zumindest mal ein "Hi" rauszubringen. Da wird erstmal geschwiegen, gewinnt man wird weiter geschwiegen
und ist man am verlieren geht das gegenseitige Bashen los. Naja - aber das gehört nicht in diesen Thread.

Wie dem auch sei - ich geh heut abend wieder random, werde grüßen, danken und mich verabschieden und die anderen (in den meisten Fällen) auch.


----------



## Nisbo (22. September 2011)

Ich spiele gerade einen PalaTank hoch, ist jetzt 80 geworden und ich habe bis aus wenige Queste im Startgebiet und etwas in der Scherbenwelt nur durch inis und nur als Tank gelevelt.
Und es gibt es immer noch, die DDs die vorrenen und pullen obwohl Heal und ich als Tank sie drauf hingewiesen haben.

Das beste war ein "Pärchen" Krieger und Shadow, die konnte man nichtmal verrecken lassen und nur durch Kick entfernen.
Sorry aber solche Leute lernen es nie und versauen den Nachwuchstanks (ich bin keiner, seit BC auch Bär/Baum) die Lust.

Und auch den Heilern, wenn auch die nicht soviel beim Leveln zu tun haben.

Das interessanteste war aber das kurz vor der Scherbenwelt, also Schwarzfels und auch Tempel die Leute nicht pullen und ab der Scherbenwelt es verstärkt wieder lostgeht.

CATA werde ich dann ja sehen, aber ich denke mal da wird man die Probleme nicht so haben in den Levelinstanzen.

Aber ich kann die DDs auch verstehen, wenn man nicht sovort reinhaut und 2 DPS verliert wird man von den anderen beiden geflamet weil man so wenig Schaden macht *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (22. September 2011)

Habe gestern einen Schattenpriester im Verlies dabei gehabt, der kein Mana mehr hatte, sich geweigert hat, was zu trinken und einfach stattdessen weiter gepullt hat.


----------



## Lewita (22. September 2011)

Moin Leuts,

wollte mal nen kleinen Statusbericht abgeben - naja wenn man es so nennen mag.

Ich habe mit ja eine UD-Kriegerin angefangen und da mein Heal viel zu viele Gerechtigkeitspunkte hatte mir auch das komplette Tank Levelzeugs gekauft.
Meine kleine Kriegerin rennt also schon seid Lvl1 mit Tankeqip rum und hat mit Lvl 10 auch alle Punkte in den Tankbaum gesteckt. Zufälligerweise hat meine Frau auch einen Char neu angefangen einen Hexer also beschlossen wir gemeinsam Hochzuleveln mit vollem Levelequip.
Lvl 15 unsere erste ini war der graus als Tank alles pullt und am ende hat nach empfinden der Jäger mehr gepullt und getankt wie meiner eins. Wir haben dan bis Lvl 20 noch ein Paar inis gemacht dort überall das selbe großer Frust machte sich breit bei mir und ich beschloss bis Lvl 30 nix mehr zu Tanken. Ab Lvl 30 ging die selbe kagge von vorne los wieder 10 lvl Pause gemacht vom Tanken. Ab 40 ging es 2 bis 3 inis normal so wie es sich gehöhrt das der Tank pullt etc und dann ging der (&/%/& wieder von vone los.
Seit Lvl 43 habe ich keine ini mehr getankt und meine Kriegerin ist momentan durch questen auf Lvl 61 und liegt jetzt seid 2 Wochen brach und macht nüscht mehr.
Mir graust es mich überhaupt noch einzuloggen um mich für ne Ini anzumelden dank diesem Assozialen Verhalten seitens der DD´s. 
Tanken macht nen heidenspass wenn alles so läuft wie es soll, aber dieser Spass wir einem immerwieder kaputt gemacht.
Momentan sehe ich nur nen großen Kotzbalken wenn ich an Rdm inis denke und gehe lieber wieder mit meinem Main heilen.

Und genau aus den eben beschriebenen Gründen giebt es den Tankmangel! Es fängt in den Lowinis schon an das man als Nachwuchstank schon die Lust verliert.

Warum soll man auch noch Lust zum Tanken haben wenn man nichtmal seine Rolle erfüllen darf?

Mfg Lewita (gefrusteter Nachwuchstank)


----------



## Torode (22. September 2011)

Wieso seht ihr es halt nicht mal als Herausforderung? Ihr seid nur am rummosern, dafür gibt es ja für Tanks und Heals kurze Wartezeiten und den Beutel.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. September 2011)

Lewita... die Spieler haben die Erfahrung gemacht, nicht mehr zu sterben, wenn sie Mobs angreifen. Das ist und bleibt so bis ca. Level 70, ab dann werden die Mobs wieder tödlich. Vorher freuen sich die Spieler immer nur, wenn der Tank möglichst viele Mobs zusammenzeiht und man dann bomben kann.

Das bekommst Du leider nciht mehr aus den Köpfen, und leider werden die Lowie-Instanzen nicht schwerer, sondern eher einfacher. Da ist leider Blizzard dran schuld. Zu Classic- oder BC-Zeiten als Stoffi zu pullen war tödlich. Aber naja, duchhalten, als DD weiterspielen und dann in Cata auf Tank wechseln. Das ist der beste Tip, den ich Dir geben kann. 

P.S. Torode, solche Kommentare sind es, die den Tank- und Heilermangel noch weiter vorantreiben. Schau mal weiter als nur bis zu Deiner eigenen Nasenspitze und denk nach.


----------



## SonicTank (22. September 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> Wieso seht ihr es halt nicht mal als Herausforderung? Ihr seid nur am rummosern, dafür gibt es ja für Tanks und Heals kurze Wartezeiten und den Beutel.



Wieso seht ihr nicht mal ein, dass es diese Rollenverteilung nicht ohne Grund gibt? Spiel du mal Tank, renn eine Inze mit wild gewordenen DDlern und versuch das als "Herausforderung" zu sehen. Ich meine nicht das Meistern der Ini an sich, sondern die teilweise beleidigenden Kommentare von Leuten, die alles besser zu wissen scheinen.

Soetwas frustriert, nervt und entmutigt manch einen nur. Wo ist denn da der Spaß den ein Spiel bieten sollte? Als Tank hab ich mir ein dickes Fell aneignen müssen um nicht wie soviele andere diesen Part einer Gruppe aufgeben zu müssen. Ich bin mir sicher, das viele andere Spieler die Kommentare ihrer RandomGruppen-"Mitspieler" persönlich nehmen und das Weite suchen bzw. einfach nicht mehr tanken wollen.


----------



## Potpotom (22. September 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Soetwas frustriert, nervt und entmutigt manch einen nur. Wo ist denn da der Spaß den ein Spiel bieten sollte? Als Tank hab ich mir ein dickes Fell aneignen müssen um nicht wie soviele andere diesen Part einer Gruppe aufgeben zu müssen. Ich bin mir sicher, das viele andere Spieler die Kommentare ihrer RandomGruppen-"Mitspieler" persönlich nehmen und das Weite suchen bzw. einfach nicht mehr tanken wollen.


*<-----*

Tanken? Nur mit der Gilde, random sicher nie wieder.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2011)

Lewita schrieb:


> Warum soll man auch noch Lust zum Tanken haben wenn man nichtmal seine Rolle erfüllen darf?
> 
> Mfg Lewita (gefrusteter Nachwuchstank)


Lass Dich nicht entmutigen. Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Classic-Instanzen keinerlei Herausforderung bieten. Ich bin grad dabei eine Heilschamanin auf 85 zu bringen und mir schliefen bis WotLK teils die Hände ein vor Langeweile. Sogar ich hab dann in günstigen Momenten die eine oder andere Gruppe zusätzlich gepullt (bin dabei in den Tank gerannt damit er die Aggro bekommen kann), um so endlich mal was zu tun zu haben... ich wollte doch HEILEN, stattdessen ertappte ich mich beim Schaden machen, weil kaum wer noch geheilt werden muss. Es fällt alles in Sekunden um, sogar jetzt in den normalen Cata-Instanzen. Dort allerdings pullt tatsächlich lieber der Tank, die Schläge steckt ein Stoffie dann doch nicht mehr so gut weg.

Falls es hilft: Nimms mit Humor und mach es wie der Krieger letztens in Ahn'Kahet normal: Als er merkte, dass Hexer und Eule eher das Feuer eröffneten als er am Mob stand, speccte er kurzerhand um und bolzte als Fury durch die Ini. Ich war zwar erst verdutzt, zumal ja nun wirklich alle Aggro von allem hatten. Aber ich hab mitgespielt, weil es wenigstens ein wenig was zu heilen gab. Soviel aus Lowlevel-Heilersicht. Generell muss ich aber sagen, dass ich mit meinem Feral-Tank da mehr Glück hatte wie Du. Es waren eigentlich alle recht diszipliniert und ich tanke auch auf 85 hin und wieder random recht gern (der Beutel erfüllt da seinen Zweck und verleitet^^).


----------



## Lewita (22. September 2011)

> Wieso seht ihr es halt nicht mal als Herausforderung? Ihr seid nur am rummosern, dafür gibt es ja für Tanks und Heals kurze Wartezeiten und den Beutel.




Wie soll man soein Verhalten als Herausforderung sehen? Versteh das irgendwie nicht.... Beutel? Ich bin mit meinem Tank noch nicht soweit einen Beutel abzugreifen. Als heal hab ich schon öfter einen bekommen aber mich interessiert es nicht obs den nun giebt oder nicht ich geh in eine Instanz um Spass zu haben der Beutel ist nen zubrot das ich nicht unbedingt brauche.

Ich kann verstehen das viele nur wegen dem Loot/Punkte Instanzen gehen aber ich möchte wenn ich dort schon reingehe auch meine Rolle erfüllen können sei es als DD oder Heal und demnächst im 85er Bereich auch als Tank.
WoW ist ein Gruppenspiel wo man wenigstens versuchen sollte immer sein bestes zu geben in seiner jeweiligen Rolle. Es giebt genug möglichkeiten wärend einer Instanz den Besuch für alle so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten in dem man eben zusammen spielt. Die Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse ausreizt und ich mein damit nicht nur Schaden machen sondern auch aktiv Tank und Heal zu entlasten dadurch geht auch alles flüssiger und vor allem schneller durch.
Wenn ich mal als DD gehe dann arbeite ich auch aktiv mit das ich nirgends drin steh, schädliche Zauber entferne oder eben für den Gegner nützliche Zauber entferne usw.
Bin den zwar im Penismeter nich oben das iss mir aber sowas von egal.
Jeder Tank und Heal ist auch dankbar das manche DDs so spielen vorallem Neuanfänger die eben noch nicht so lange als Tank oder Heal spielen.
Klar hat man dann als Heal auch mal Langeweile, aber lieber so! als wildpullende DDs am leben zu halten und das ganze stressig zu gestallten.
Und schneller gehts durch die Inis dadurch meistens auch nich weil wipes vorherbestimmt sind.

Tanken macht mir sehr viel Spass! Naja viel durft ich noch nich Tanken^^.... und ich hoffe auch das es weiterhin so bleibt und meine Motivation zum weiterleveln fix wiederkommt.


----------



## Bibbie (22. September 2011)

Inzwischen (ich berichtete von meiner Druidin, die ja nun auch Tank ist^^) habe ich so mache Inis getankt. Leider kommt es tatsächlich vor, das die DD wie blöd pullen und dann auch noch rummeckern. Aber : ich geh dann entweder off oder logge um. Zum Glück hatte ich dies bisher nicht sooo oft, aber es nervt einfach.

Allerdings kann ich auch viel Gutes berichten, es ist bei mir also ziemlich in der Waage was das betrifft. 

Was ich allerdings immer noch nicht begreife: wieso gehen immer wieder PvPler in za/zg??? Letz hatte ich 2 Jäger...komplett PvP ausgerüstet...in ZG...beide Schaden so um die 6 k ...und dann werde ich noch angemeckert, das dieses Zeugs viiiel besser sei, als mein grünes und blaues    
Ich hab garnichts grünes und blaues mehr^^ Mein GS als Tank ist so bei 364 etwa und als Eule 372/373...

Tja...ich war schlichtweg sprachlos, als diese Tirade über mich herfiel


----------



## Blackout1091 (22. September 2011)

Wenn ich mich als DD im DF anmelde warte ich teilweise höchstens 15 min. atm
Da seh ich kein Tank und Heilermangel ....


----------



## Ademos14 (23. September 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich als DD im DF anmelde warte ich teilweise höchstens 15 min. atm
> Da seh ich kein Tank und Heilermangel ....



Richtig. Damals ohne DF hatte man ungleich länger warten müssen, gerade in low-Inis.


----------



## Sotham (23. September 2011)

Also ich hab vor kurzem auch meine Druidin erstelltm, wobei ich sie mit dem Ziel erstellte, endlich mal einen Heiler zu spielen, nachdem ich Tank/DD schon seit Jahren mache (Paladin als Retri/Prot und nen Hexer). 

Anfangs war es sehr nervig zu sehen, wie jeder DD einfach pullt und wie viele schlechte Tanks es auch gibt. Gerade im Instanzberreich ab Level 30 merkte man imho deutlich, wer sich da mit Dualspec als Tank anmeldet, nur um nen schnellen invite zu bekommen. 

Ich habe gemerkt, dass viele DDs aufhören zu pullen, wenn sie mal keine Heilung bekommen und man sie danach auch nicht aufhebt, sondern in die Instanz laufen lässt. Zwar nicht ganz nett, aber heilsam und heilen ist ja meine Aufgabe.  

Konsequenz von vielen Schlechten Tanks ab den BC inis war dann, dass ich meine Questskillung verlernt habe und rein auf Bär und Baum gegangen bin. Jetzt ist die Gute seit knapp 10 Tagen 85 und hat schon die ersten Raids hinter sich, die meisten davon leider als Bärchen. Warum? Naja es gibt zu wenig gute Tanks und Heilen ist im Gegensatz zum Tanken, zumindest in Hero Inis, ein echter Spaziergang. 

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Nisbo (23. September 2011)

So jetzt bin ich mit meinem PalaTank in den CataNonHCs angekommen und wie erwartet hält es sich mit dem Pullen in Grenzen um nicht zu sagen es gibt nichts mehr nennenswertes zu berichten, eher positives das mal welche mitgedacht haben. Pat zuschießen die gerade in der Nähe war oder ähnliches.

Was aber geblieben ist ist die Bombmentalität, CC ? nöööö.
Als ich gestern im Thron der Gezeiten auf einen Heiler eine Eisfalle wollte und den anderen Halt als Fokus wurde man fast ausgelacht (nicht vom Heiler)
Kommentare wie "da brauch tman auch auf HC keinen CC" kamen, klar wenn man 370er Gear hat braucht man da nix mehr, aber wenn man da frisch reinkommt sehr wohl,
oder man kloppt ewig an den Mobs rum.

Habe dann das Marken halt gelassen, auch beim 1. Boss kein Add in die Falle verlangt, ist mir dann auch egal, als Pala fällt man nicht so schnell um.
Der Heal hat dann zwar auch mehr zu tun und man lernt für die HCs nicht so wirklich aber ewig da rumstreiten will man sich ja auch nicht.

Blizz sollte mal einführen das man in INIs für
- gesetzte CCs
- gekickte Zauber
- warten bis der Tank den ersten Schlag gemacht hat
extra XP, extra Marken oder extra Gold bekommt

und für
- ohne Irreführung/Schurkenhandel gepullte Mobs
keine XP auf den Mob, weniger Gold/ Marken bekommt

Naja zumindest so in der Art, denk emal dann würde sich das Verhalten evtl wieder ändern.

Ich würde in den LowInis den DPS geilen DDS ja gerne ordentlich was zusammenpullen aber das schafft man ja leider nicht da ja keiner warten will.


----------



## Knud88 (23. September 2011)

Moin,

also mal kurz zum Thema.

Ich spiele momentan 3 Klassen(Pala Tank, Priester Heilung, Magier Schaden) .  Selber Server (Zulu), Selbe Rasse.

Erfahrungsgemäße Wartezeiten im DF, in der Woche von 16-20 Uhr! 
(Da wo jeder "normale" Arbeitnehmer Zeit zum spielen hätte) 

Tank: Sofort(0-10sek.) (Spiele nur Zul-Inis)
Heiler: 3-5 min. (Spiele nur Zul-Inis)
DD: 5-10 min. (Spiele aktuell nur Hero)

Also meiner Meinung nach, völlig akzeptable Wartezeiten aktuell. 
Falls einige Leute nicht wissen wie sie sich die Wartezeit vertreiben können -> AH schauen, einkaufen im AH, PVP vor der Stadt, Guide lesen
und schon sind die 10 min. wie im Flug vergangen  

Ist klar, dass die Zeit unerträglich lange wirkt, wenn man nur auf den Monitor starrt und wartet 

Nun nochmal zum bemängelten Verhalten und der einzelnen Tätigkeiten die im DF so anfallen:

1. Es zeugt für mich von sozialer Inkompetenz der/des anderen Mitspieler, wenn ich einen Dungeon betrete, "Hi" sage und totenstille herrscht.. Da frag ich mich immer, sind die Leute auf Arbeit genauso??? Kommt Ihr auch ins Büro, Baustelle, Praxis oder was weiß ich wo ihr arbeitet, ohne "Guten morgen/mittag/Abend" zu sagen?? Ich glaube, dass schaut sich euer Chef oder die Mitarbeiter nur ein 1-2 mal an, ohne euch drauf hinzuweisen!       


2.Es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig, alle Perspektiven des DF gesehen und auch gespielt zu haben! Denn nur so kann man abschätzen, ob ich als Tank zu schnell für die grp. bin oder ich als DD mal halblang machen sollte, wenn ich sehe das der Tank Aggro-probleme hat und dafür lieber mal 2-3sek. die eigene Bedrohung runter fahren. 

Blizz könnte ja auch einmal über ein Bewertungssystem der einzelnen Mitspieler im DF und auch zukünftig für den Raidfinder nachdenken.
Ich stelle mir das ganz einfach vor: Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss eines Dungeon, erscheint ein Feld, wo ich für die anderen 4 Mitspieler eine Bewertung abgeben muss/kann, 1-5 Sterne (schlecht-sehrgut). Daraus wird ein Durchnitt gebildet z.B 5 Sterne. Das heißt meine Bewertung wären 5 Sterne und ich hätte z.B. in der prioliste bei der nächsten Dungeonsuche im DF entsprechende Vorteile, wie z.B Schneller inv oder so einen Beutel den Tanks erhalten! Im umgedrehten Fall, zwar nicht unbedingt länger warten müssen, aber dafür z.B nur 100 anstatt 140 Tapferkeitspunkte... 

Einfach mal nur so ne Idee


----------



## Tidra-on (23. September 2011)

Knud88 schrieb:


> Blizz könnte ja auch einmal über ein Bewertungssystem der einzelnen Mitspieler im DF und auch zukünftig für den Raidfinder nachdenken.
> Ich stelle mir das ganz einfach vor: Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss eines Dungeon, erscheint ein Feld, wo ich für die anderen 4 Mitspieler eine Bewertung abgeben muss/kann, 1-5 Sterne (schlecht-sehrgut). Daraus wird ein Durchnitt gebildet z.B 5 Sterne. Das heißt meine Bewertung wären 5 Sterne und ich hätte z.B. in der prioliste bei der nächsten Dungeonsuche im DF entsprechende Vorteile, wie z.B Schneller inv oder so einen Beutel den Tanks erhalten! Im umgedrehten Fall, zwar nicht unbedingt länger warten müssen, aber dafür z.B nur 100 anstatt 140 Tapferkeitspunkte...
> 
> Einfach mal nur so ne Idee



Eine komplett bescheuerte noch dazu 

Das Kicksystem wird mittlerweile schon missbraucht ohne Ende, was meinst du wohl wie es bei Bewertungen zugehen würde. Dem einen gings nicht schnell genug, dem andern gings zu schnell, dem dritten passte deine nase erst gar nicht....Ne danke.


----------



## Knud88 (23. September 2011)

> Eine komplett bescheuerte noch dazu



Nach deiner Aussage und Wortwahl, gehörst du wahrscheinlich zu den sozial Inkompetenten von denen ich vorher sprach und bist die erste die auf den Ausschlusswahlbutton klickt 

Meine idee ist nicht ausgereift, sollte aber nur ein Ansatz in eine völlig neue Richtung geben.


----------



## Tidra-on (23. September 2011)

Knud88 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage und Wortwahl, gehörst du wahrscheinlich zu den sozial Inkompetenten von denen ich vorher sprach und bist die erste die auf den Ausschlusswahlbutton klickt
> 
> Meine idee ist nicht ausgereift, sollte aber nur ein Ansatz in eine völlig neue Richtung geben.



Weil ich aus angegebenen Gründen eine Idee für hirnrissig halte, gehöre ich also zu den "sozial Inkompetenten" die ich im selben Beitrag für den Missbrauch des Kicksystems bereits verantwortlich gemacht habe. Interessant. 
Auch wenns dir nicht gefällt, die Idee ist nun mal nicht nur unausgereift sondern schlichtweg eine Einladung für solche Leute, die zurecht in diesem und im "Random Gruppen Geschichten" Thread kritisiert werden.


----------



## Threepwood80 (23. September 2011)

Also ich habe noch kein 85 aber ein Krieger und DK Tank (lvl 45 und DK 78). 

Ich muss sagen, mir macht das Tanken richtig fun. 

Mit Krieger in low-Inis geht es nur darum, möglichst soviel zu pullen, dass der Heiler noch mitkommt. In der Regel bin ich auch schnell genug, dass ich alle Mobs an mir kleben hab. Aber wenn dann mal einer zum dd läuft gibt es halt ein spott und sollte das nicht reichen, auch egal. Alle dds können mit einem mob aus den low inis gut leben und haben ja auch noch ihre def skills.
Mir geht es, wie den meisten ja auch, möglichst schnell zu leveln und die low inis geben es halt her richtig viel zu pullen und wegzubomben.
Aber ich habe ansich selten die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die dds immer vor rennen und pullen. Wenn da mal einer dabei ist, der es wirklich übertreibt, lass ich das den heal entscheiden und renne an der vom dd gepullten gruppe vorbei und sammel die nächste ein.

Mit dem DK ist es dann wieder ein bisschen anders, ab lvl 68 muss man beim pullen schon ein bisschen mehr aufpassen, ab wolk hauen die Mobs ja schon bisschen mehr rein. Aber auch hier erlebe ich ansich nur positive gruppen. Alle warten auf den Tank (auch wenn man kaum antanken darf) und kaum einer pullt mal irgendwas zumindest nicht mit absicht . 

Alles in allem macht es echt spass zu tanken und ich werde das auch bis lvl 85 machen, danach aber doch erst mal lieber mit gilde und bisschen eq ansammeln. Sobald das passt mach ich auch bestimmt rnd inis.


----------



## Fedaykin (23. September 2011)

Knud88 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage und Wortwahl, gehörst du wahrscheinlich zu den sozial Inkompetenten von denen ich vorher sprach und bist die erste die auf den Ausschlusswahlbutton klickt
> 
> Meine idee ist nicht ausgereift, sollte aber nur ein Ansatz in eine völlig neue Richtung geben.




Was eine grandiose Idee, welche natürlich einzig und allein vorraussetzt, dass jeder Spieler den anderen Spieler objektiv, fair und gewissenhaft bewertet. Schau dich einmal um, denk noch einmal über deine Idee nach und dann treffen wir uns wieder...


----------



## Galanhead (23. September 2011)

Was soll ich sagen....
Mein Main ist ein Krieger den ich bis Cata rein als DD gespielt habe...

Nun was ist passiert die Wartezeit für Random Inis ist fast ins unerträgliche gestiegen.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich nun (dank ein paar übrigen Marken und selbsmadezeug) zum Tank geworden...

Und nun..........Ein Klick im Dungeon finder und Schnipp ist man eingeladen...
Ein total neues Gefühl für mich aber durchweg angenehm...

Also los Ihr DK, Palas, Druiden und Krieger auf zum Tanken.....

Und ich muss sagen das wenn man direkt anfangs sagt das man neu ist auch die meisten sich zusammenreißen was das flamen angeht...

Ich habe mir direkt in der dritten oder vierten Ini sagen lassen (von einem Heiler) 
das Agroo ein Epischer Gegenstand ist der beim aufheben gebunden wird....

Es ist zwar Anfangs etwas verwirrend und stressig was man als Tank im gegensatz zum DD zu beachten muss aber mit steigendem Gear 
sinkt die Hektik.....

Alles in allem macht das Tanken spass......


----------



## Dogarn (23. September 2011)

Es gibt wenig Tanks, das ist Fakt.

Warum?

Nunja...tanken ist ein undakbarer Job. Man bekommt von den gegnern auf die Mütze, muss diesen Schaden weitesgehend wegstecken, muss gezielt Cooldowns zünden, muss adds Abfangen, muss den Heiler entlasten, Aggro halten und vor allem am Anfang des Kampfes aufbauen können, und dann muss man auch noch die VErantwortung für die Gruppe tragen.

Ich glaube ich kann mit Lug und Trug behaupten, dass das Tanken an sich eine...verantwortungsvolle...Aufgabe ist.
Und eine nicht grad leichte obendrein!
Gutes Beispiel ist der Drachenfalkenboss in ZA.
Nagut, liegen tut er hinterher immer. Aber als Tank muss man da seine Aufgaben erledigen.
Aggro aufbauen.
Aggro halten.
Aus dem Feuer raus.
1000000000045217650drölfzig Miniadds einfangen.
Miniadds bei sich behalten.
Immensen Schaden überleben.
Noch mehr Adds einfangen.
Noch mehr Schaden überleben.
den Feuerbomben ausweichen.
NICHT sterben.

Ich will niemanden angreifen, aber der Boss ist als Tank nervenraubend.

Und jetzt kommt der Punkt, wo sich die Gemüter scheiden.

Denn es wird immer Leute geben, die nach diesem Kampf mit irgendwetwas nicht einverstanden waren. Nicht nur DDs, auch Heiler, sogar Tanks habe ich schon pöbeln hören, es ist also jeder angesprochen.

Das war nicht gut...
Ich hatte da Adds an der Backe...
Warum nicht gekillt....???

Nunja, das war höflich ausgedrückt. Ich denke jeder kennt es wenn ein WoW Spieler via Partychat seinen Frust ablässt.

Und genau das zieht doch Leute runter!

Zurück zu dem Boss, dessen name mir patu nicht einfallen will, der drachenfalkenheine in ZA.
Mir passiert es ziemlich oft, dass ich nicht alle dieser kleinen Miniadds eingefangen bekomme.
Logisch hängen dann welche am Heiler oder den DDs.
Und in ein paar "Frustfällen" bin ich dann der Schuldige.
Adds einfangen ist Tankarbeit. Punkt aus Ende ist so.

Da kann sich leider auch kein tank rausreden. Auch das argument: "ja kill die Dinger doch bist DD!" zieht nur halb.
Ja, der DD hätte die Adds killen können, vielleicht hat er es sogar versucht, aber ein DD ist leider kein tank.
Soll heißen:
Was ein tank überlebt kann einen DD töten.
Und ein toter DD killt keine Adds.

So entsteht ein Streit.
Und Streit nimmt Spielspaß.

Und weil es leider in WoW derart viele Momente gibt, wo ein tank an einem "frustfall" schuld sein KANN ist er auch oft derjenige der selbige dann in die Schuhe gesteckt bekommt.

Folglich gibt es wenig Tanks.

Schade eigentlich...

Für Leute, die meine Story nicht ganz lesen wollen hier die Kurzform:

Ursachen, warum es so wenig Tanks gibt:
1. Tanken ist kompliziert, Schaden machen ist einfach.
2. Tanks tragen Verantwortung, DDler zwar auch so ein wenig, aber nicht so viel.
3. tanks werden für ziemlich viel als Schuldiger herausgesprochen.
4. Der Umgangston in Instanzen ist oft nicht der Beste.

den letzten Punkt zähle ich nicht so sehr auf Tanks, sondern auf die allgemeinheit der Spieler an sich.


Jetzt fragt sich bestimmt der eine oder andere:

Warum spielst du eigentlich Tank, wenns doch so kompliziert/verantwortungsvoll/schuldig ist?

Ganz einfach:
Es macht mir Spaß, und ich kann über Scherben hinwegsehen. Wenn jemand nicht mit meiner Leistung einverstanden ist, ich aber meine mein Bestes gegeben zu haben, so lächle ich ihn an und sage: "Dann ist das eben so." Ausgenommen ist natürlich konstruktive Kritik. die nehme ich mir zu herzen und versuche mich zu bessern. Sollte jeder... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

So long
Meine Wenigkeit.

P.S.: Das Leute heulen, wenn tanks diesen Beutel mit extragold bekommen, finde ich gemein. Tanks haben wie oben beschrieben eine der schwersten aufgaben in Wow und man macht es ihnen oft nicht leichter. Deswegen Danke Blizzard für dieses kleine Bonbon nach den ZulInstanzen.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. September 2011)

Galanhead schrieb:


> Es ist zwar Anfangs etwas verwirrend und stressig was man als Tank im gegensatz zum DD zu beachten muss aber mit steigendem Gear
> sinkt die Hektik.....
> 
> Alles in allem macht das Tanken spass......



Derzeit kommt es dennoch darauf an, was man spielt 

Mein Druide gerät z. B. bei der ersten Gruppe im Vortexgipfel grundsätzlich in Panik, da nunmal 2 Caster dabei sind, während mein Todesritter ja selbst für sein Überleben sorgen muss. Das wird dann gerade in brenzligen Situationen recht schwierig. Umso witziger, wenn man dann 3 Minuten alleine spielt und einen Boss alleine tot bekommt.

Meinen Twinks gebe ich eigentlich einen Erziehungsauftrag mit, der leider all zu oft nach hinten losgeht. Mein Kriegertank (25) mag es eben nicht, wenn jemand anderes für ihn schonmal pullt, weil man selbst noch nicht bereit ist.
Mein Schamanenheiler (40) und auch mein Priester (20) fordern sich Manapausen lautstark ein und heilen nicht, was nicht geheilt werden soll. Wenn so ein Arkane-Explosion-Magier-Puller wiedermal vorrennt und sein Balken recht zügig schrumpft, dann nehme ich das als Selbstmordversuch hin. Auch ein aderlassender Hexer darf Seelenernte nutzen und sollte nicht immer gegen den Heiler Trefferpunkt-tauziehen machen.
Andersrum sei hier aber gesagt, das ich beide Varianten recht vorsichtig und offensichtlich anwende. Sobald der Heiler Aggro vom vorlaufenden DD bekommt, spotte ich natürlich und führe die Kämpfe ordentlich zu Ende. Genauso lasse ich nicht jeden DD sterben, der sich die Aggro zieht, sondern heile brav das Meiste gegen.


Ich musste tanken leider noch auf grausamste Weise lernen. In einer Gildengruppe, dauerhaft an der untersten Grenze der Betretbarkeit eines Dungeons, während alle anderen grundsätzlich an der "oberen" Spitze hängen, während aber kaum mal Acht auf Aggro genommen wird, sodass man Spott in jedem Dungeon, ja fast schon jeder Gruppe benötigt. Hinzu kommt, das mein Bärchen damals groß geworden ist, als Cata noch neu war und man bis Stufe 81 immerhin EINE AoEFähigkeit hatte, die gerade in WotLK dann 1k Schaden gemacht hat, bei Gegnern mit 40k Trefferpunkten.


----------



## Zuckerbub (23. September 2011)

Dogarn schrieb:


> Zurück zu dem Boss, dessen name mir patu nicht einfallen will, der drachenfalkenheine in ZA.
> Mir passiert es ziemlich oft, dass ich nicht alle dieser kleinen Miniadds eingefangen bekomme.




kann es sein das du Krieger spielst? Hatte das prob mit meinem warri am anfang auch


----------



## Dogarn (23. September 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> kann es sein das du Krieger spielst? Hatte das prob mit meinem warri am anfang auch



Naja fast 
Ich spiele DK aber trotz Death and Decay, Pestilenz und Siedenes Blut ist es schwer diese kleinen Minidinger zu bekommen.
Bei mir zumindest.

Wehe jetzt kommt eine BlutDK hastirade ala Barlow xD


----------



## Zuckerbub (23. September 2011)

Dogarn schrieb:


> Naja fast
> Ich spiele DK aber trotz Death and Decay, Pestilenz und Siedenes Blut ist es schwer diese kleinen Minidinger zu bekommen.
> Bei mir zumindest.
> 
> Wehe jetzt kommt eine BlutDK hastirade ala Barlow xD




nu gut, spiele nebenbei auch noch nen dk tank. Also blut soltest du ja mit der umwandlungsrunde 4-5 mal rdy haben. Zudem teppich legen :/ . Aber naja, so bei den ersten malen ist der boss wirklich für nix.


----------



## Hideyasu (23. September 2011)

Spiele derzeit als DK den Tank und hab eigentlich damit geringe Probleme mehrer Mobs direkt von anfang an zu tanken. Ist halt immer eine Sache wie die Prioritätenfolge aussieht.

Das Problem der wenigen Tanks seh ich eigentlich fast nur bei Random Grp's. In gildeninternen Raids stehen eigentlich immer genug gute Tanks zur Verfügung.
Wenn nicht loggt ein Spieler eben auf sein 2. Char um und tankt.

Die wenigen Tanks in Random Grp's sind meines erachtens daher begründet das für Tanks eine höheres iLvl gilt. Zum Beispiel mag kaum ein Spieler ein 346 DK Tank in seiner Zul Gruppe haben.
Vorallem nicht die Heiler. Einen schlechten DD kann man meist problemlos ausgleichen. Einen schlechten Tank oder Heiler eben nicht. Stirbt der Tank oder Heiler aufgrund zu viel Dmg stirbt in 90% der Fälle die Gruppe / stirbt ein DD können bei guten Gruppen das die beiden anderen ausgleichen. Daher bleibt für Heiler oder Tanks meist nur der Kick/Vote über. Als Tank wiederum nerven mich natürlich wieder schlechte DD's sprich ZG mit 7k Dps DD's oder man steht als Tank auf Platz 1 der DMG-Liste. Ich pull mal vor dem Tank den Boss oder die Grp DD oder der typische ich hab Aggro und laufe weg DD. 

Insgesamt ist das Problem aber älter als WoW. Die oben geschilderte Situationen kennt man schon seit Classic Zeite. Das ist einfach der Tank,Heiler,DD Mechanik geschuldet. Solange diese Mechanik besteht wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. September 2011)

> Ursachen, warum es so wenig Tanks gibt:
> 1. Tanken ist kompliziert, Schaden machen ist einfach.
> 2. Tanks tragen Verantwortung, DDler zwar auch so ein wenig, aber nicht so viel.
> 3. tanks werden für ziemlich viel als Schuldiger herausgesprochen.
> 4. Der Umgangston in Instanzen ist oft nicht der Beste.



1 und 2 halte ich für unsinn.

DDs müssen nicht nur Schaden machen, Tanks müssen nicht nur tanken, Heiler nicht nur heilen.
Es gibt genug Bosse und Events (zumindest auf LVL 80 war das noch so) wo genug Leute eine Sonderaufgabe hatten.
Und VIEL!!! Schaden machen ist immer noch eine Kunst für sich. 
Wenn zu wenig SChaden kommt, schafft man die Bosse ebensowenig, wie mit nem miesen Tank oder schlechten Heilern.

Das am Ende niemals die DDS schuld sind, war aber schon immer so. Mit ein Grund warum ich als passionierter Tank und Heiler (etwa 90% der Zeit) irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hatte.

Sicher kann man einen schlecht spielenden DD ausgleichen, aber hat man wirklich die Lust, dass man ewig lange für alles braucht, weil jemand unfähig ist und keine guten Ratschläge annimmt.
Das Schaden nicht nur vom Equipment kommt, sollte wohl bekannt sein.
Und ich hab IMMER lieber einen Spieler von dem ich wusste, das er spielen kann mit blauen Equip, als irgendeinen unfähigen mit epischem.
Schaden haben sie beide am Ende gleichviel gemacht.


----------

